# Mixing Metals?



## Charlie

Hello ladies, I am new to this subforum and would like to know if is ok to wear different types of jewelry. .e. My engagement and wedding band are platitum..but I want to buy a gold necklace ?? any toughts??

Thanks a  lot


----------



## gabz

it is totally fine. my wedding ring set is white gold and i wear yellow gold earigns occassionally. i find just dont let the pieces b too close together (ie rings and a bracelet) also one of my ESQ watches is two-tone and i find that helps to kind of tone everything in together.


----------



## CeeJay

I wear both metals; as a matter of fact, I have a number of pieces which are Platinum & Gold (for instance - my Rolex watch, my Cartier "Love" bracelet, etc.).  I actually like the combo ... plus, I think it's very versatile.


----------



## Melinda08

I always wear my 1 Ct. promise ring that is set in a antique halo style settting in white gold with my 14kt yellow gold  with white and yellow diamond necklace. The pendant is in a shape of a heart, about an inch tall. The heart is bordered with white diamonds and filled with all fancy yellow diamonds. I also wear my diamond studs set in white gold. I wear these 3 pieces everyday and I don't think it looks odd. At first, I was worried that these pieces would clash with one another, but now I don't even care.


----------



## peace43

I wear silver/platinum everyday but I will wear my LV Inclusion bracelets that have a bit of gold color in them with my silver/plat. jewelry.  But, I'm not really a fan of gold unless it's white gold.


----------



## ellacoach

I never mix, but that's only because I don't have any yellow gold to mix in. My wedding band and engagement ring are platinum, both of my Movado watches and my Tag Heuer watch is stainless steel, I have 1 white gold ring and the rest of my jewelery is sterling silver (mostly from Tiffany).  So I think it's fine but I just never buy yellow gold pieces.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I think it's nice to mix metals.  I especially love 18K or higher yellow gold mixed with platinum.  =)


----------



## L etoile

I love mixing gold/silver/platinum!  I wear a Yurman ring and bracelet as my everyday jewelry, and since Yurman jewelry is made of gold and silver, it ties my other jewelry together.


----------



## Bagluvluv

I actutally prefer to mix the two most of the time...sometimes, depending on the piece...it may not work...but its really nice to mix it up and have fun!!


----------



## Leelee

Everything I own is either platinum or white gold, but I like the look of mixing yellow gold with other metals.  I don't think that in this day and age there are any hard and fast rules about it.


----------



## Charlie

Thanks everyone, I got this really cute gold pumps and I want to buy some gold jewelry to match but I did want to ask first


----------



## LV Rawks

I mix white and yellow, looks good to me!


----------



## girlsgottoshop

It's the "IN" thing to do.....I read somewhere that mixing metals is considered the hot thing to do right now.


----------



## e_pinpin

i never used to but now it's starting to grow on me so i do it sometimes


----------



## Bagbug

Girl I had my yellow gold wedding ring re set with more diamonds (cool birthday present) a couple of years ago and I had the ring shank remain yellow and where the diamonds are it is white gold only to make the diamonds appear larger.  I love my ring more now.  All my other jewlery is yellow gold.  White wedding ring with yellow gold is my style!


----------



## Blistered

Yes, practically always.


----------



## Bagbug

ellacoach said:


> I never mix, but that's only because I don't have any yellow gold to mix in. My wedding band and engagement ring are platinum, both of my Movado watches and my Tag Heuer watch is stainless steel, I have 1 white gold ring and the rest of my jewelery is sterling silver (mostly from Tiffany). So I think it's fine but I just never buy yellow gold pieces.


 
Did you know that Paladium is the most precious metal in the world?  That is what Hermes uses on some hardware for their bags...  Since you only own the best.


----------



## yasjencon2

I have been blessed to have a DH that bought me a plat. wedding set but before then I wore all gold.

Did you ladies that had this same issue still wear your gold jewelry or did you switch all over or do you mix and match?


----------



## yasjencon2

nevermind i found a thread. i was searching under mixing instead of mix 

thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

I've been wearing gold jewelry lately (gold hoop earrings, gold tiffany necklace). And I've been looking to get a watch....my question is...does it look weird to wear gold jewelry and wear a silver (stainless steel) watch?


----------



## Cheryl

i think that would be ok, I wont wear yellow, white, or silver together unless its a watch. A watch is different i think. thats just my opinion tho.


----------



## mimidier

Truly think it is a matter of personal opinon/likes/dislikes.  All the fashion magazines say it is fine to mix.  However, I think you might need to mix more than all gold jewelry with just a stainless steel watch.  Might want to mix it up a bit more than that or stick to either yellow or white.  Again, all a matter of personal taste.  I prefer one metal color - but am older so old habits die hard, haha.


----------



## kbell

I have one white & yellow gold link bracelet just for this reason - I'm primarily a white metals gal but if I want to mix it up this brings things together nicely - then either color watch, etc will go.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

No. If the watch itself goes with the other bling, the fact that one is gold and one is silver, or either of them are copper, does not matter.

This has been a comically neurotic journey for me, and it is thanks to people here that I am steadily making it, walking the walk of the previous paragraph, and mixing my metals unreservedly and joyously, throwing off the absurdity of hidebound chains of yestersomething, I guess, and going bravely and glitteringly forward - if the bling looks good together, and looks good with the outfit, then it does not matter which metal or metals are used, nor whether any of it is the same as the color of your bag hardware.

We are here to adorn ourselves, not match metal colors!


----------



## Rockst@r

It's a matter of personal opinion. I don't find it to be a "right or wrong" type of thing. I have a two tone diamond bezel watch that I use interchangeably with yellow or white gold.


----------



## mbarbi

i don't wear gold jewelry with a stainless steel watch...i feel that i can't pull it off...if im wearing gold jewelry..i usually use my two-tone watch.


----------



## Littlesharon

ShimmaPuff said:


> No. If the watch itself goes with the other bling, the fact that one is gold and one is silver, or either of them are copper, does not matter.
> 
> This has been a comically neurotic journey for me, and it is thanks to people here that I am steadily making it, walking the walk of the previous paragraph, and mixing my metals unreservedly and joyously, throwing off the absurdity of hidebound chains of yestersomething, I guess, and going bravely and glitteringly forward - if the bling looks good together, and looks good with the outfit, then it does not matter which metal or metals are used, nor whether any of it is the same as the color of your bag hardware.
> 
> We are here to adorn ourselves, not match metal colors!


 
Well said! I remember a time where there was a `rule` I think???? You know, way back when there was only one shoe toe in fashion every season, and when you did not mix navy and black etc! LOL But these days its anything goes. Todays fashion is more about the total look, not whether each piece is meant to be worn together. Its very flexible imo.

Im a white gold/ silver girl myself, but I do find myself eyeing up the gold jewellery every now and again!


----------



## peace43

ShimmaPuff said:


> No. If the watch itself goes with the other bling, the fact that one is gold and one is silver, or either of them are copper, does not matter.
> 
> This has been a comically neurotic journey for me, and it is thanks to people here that I am steadily making it, walking the walk of the previous paragraph, and mixing my metals unreservedly and joyously, throwing off the absurdity of hidebound chains of yestersomething, I guess, and going bravely and glitteringly forward - if the bling looks good together, and looks good with the outfit, then it does not matter which metal or metals are used, nor whether any of it is the same as the color of your bag hardware.
> 
> We are here to adorn ourselves, not match metal colors!




ShimmaPuff:

You are very inspiring!!!  (And funny!!!)


----------



## harleyNemma

so, so, great, Shimmapuff! thank you for your words of encouragement!


----------



## Kem

Hey everyone, I am dying for a cartier love bracelet, but my engagement ring is platinum and in general I am not a fan of yellow gold. I love platinum, but the platinum version is $8925 according to cartier. The yellow gold is $3600. I do not want diamonds. I also don't like white gold, especially because it has to be replated and this bracelet is not supposed to come off.

My question is- would the yellow gold bracelet clash horribly with all of my silver colored jewelry? I would not want other yellow gold pieces, I just don't think they look as good on me. I would of course prefer platinum, I love it even when it gets that patina most people hate, but wow an extra $5000 is more than I can afford. What do people think- can I mix metals?


----------



## nydiana

Kem,

Have you asked Cartier whether it is necessary to replate their white gold? Not all white gold need to be replated and the European standard for white gold is using a palladium alloy that usually does not need to be replated. If you go to a Cartier store you will see that their white gold is more of a grey color compared to the typical (rhodium-plated) white gold you see in the US. I have the trinity ring and the white gold has not shown any signs of being plated and my skin usually reveals such plating rather quickly. I am saying all this b/c perhaps you should still consider the white gold love bracelet if you prefer the white metals but can't afford the platinum. 

Personally I like yellow and rose gold more. I don't see anything wrong with mixing metals, I do it all the time. However, if you really like white metals I wouldn't settle for anything else b/c you'll end up wanting a white love bracelet in the end. 

Good luck with your decision and you are one lucky gal regardless of your love decision!
Diana


----------



## elle tee

I see nothing wrong with it.  I always wear a yellow gold ring and frequently wear WG earrings, stainless steel watch, and a palladium-and-enamel Hermes bracelet.  It does not bother me at all, although of course it's partly a matter of preference.  Maybe you could go to Cartier and try on the YG and WG bracelets? See how you feel about them.


----------



## beljwl

I mix and match. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Kem

thanks for the reassurance about mixing and matching. I really do feel like I have options now. although nydiana, you may be right though i LOVE the look of platinum and even with white gold I think eventually i will be disappointed it is not plat. Still, neither my BF or I is one of those people who could afford to plunk down 9k just because I want to! I may have to go on a trip to see what the YG one looks like on me (which i still can't afford at the moment anyway). Or save up for a good long while...


----------



## shoes319

You should look at the rose gold one - the color with platinum is really pretty IMO!!  I have a 2 tone watch that is the rose and silver combo and I like it better than with yellow...I think somewhere on here is a pic of someone else who mixes the rose with platinum as well.....good luck!  You will love the bracelet!


----------



## L etoile

I mix metals, but I usually wear at least one piece that has both silver and gold (i.e. my David Yurman bracelet or ring).  I feel like my David Yurman ring eases the transition from my platinum e-ring to other gold jewelry, kwim?


----------



## vancleef fan

I think Rose gold would be beautiful with platinum like *shoes319 suggested*


----------



## CastoCreations

I LOVE rose gold. It's so much softer and I think it works well with silver (more so than yellow gold). 

I think if you're going to save up you may as well work hard to save for the platinum. Think about how much you'll appreciate and adore it.


----------



## spylove22

I mix and match, I see no problem at all. I actually like the yellow gold bracelet the best.


----------



## sally_s

think trinity frm cartier, or the least Tiff @ Co open heart in 3 mini. The color combo are just so pretty, ain't it?


----------



## Kem

I am so torn! I wouldn't mind saving another few hundred, or even a thousand, but $5000? That is a LOT more to save, more than the entire cost of the gold. The gold is growing on me... that is the classic metal for this bracelet... I am not a huge fan of rose gold, but I guess I am not a huge fan of yellow gold either. I guess I need to see them on my wrist to decide. IMO, nothing beats the look and feel of platinum.


----------



## LV Rawks

I see nothing wrong with mixing metals, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## illinirdhd

I was going to suggest rose gold as well - it's really getting popular, and it's very feminine, but also very neutral.  I wear a rose gold necklace, but everything else I wear is in white metals.

I like the look of rose gold with platinum better than yellow with platinum.


----------



## Crystalina

I agree...I think the rose gold is the prettiest!!!


----------



## BigBagLady

Have you checked www.signedpieces.com?  They sell preowned Cartier at a fraction of the cost of new items.


----------



## monokuro

I wonder wondering if it would be weird to mix jewelry color? ^^;

I own all sterling silver jewelry.. but I've been really looking into getting a nice juicy couture charm bracelet.. and been eyeing the gold ones (as the gold ones have a lot more charms to buy) then the newer silver ones they started making (and expensive too.. ><)

I was wondering if it's weird to have silver rings/watch and have a gold bracelet? xD

Thank you for reading/answering. ^^;

I appreciated all you guys opinions.


----------



## drunky_krol

i think right now in fashion you are permitted to mix them!!! i have a necklace and matching bracelet they are like lil hoops in silver color and gold color its perfect and goes with alot of clothes!! some do look like to much but the right amount makes perfection!


----------



## Junkenpo

I love mixing silver and gold!  two tone jewelery rocks!  My fave piece of jewelery (besides my new ering of course!) is my t&co open heart bangle.  the heart is gold, and bangle part is sterling... which makes it easy to wear with other jewelry


----------



## burberryprncess

I mix YG with WG or Plat all the time without any problem, which is the reason I opt for a tone-two watch.  I love the look.


----------



## blingaholic

+1 to burberryprncess!  my wedding set is WG, my watch is two-tone and i alternate between WG and YG for the rest of the jewelry.


----------



## LV Rawks

You should do whatever you like with your bling!


----------



## Lola

I have some David Yurman jewelry that has silver and yellow gold mixed together in the same piece.  I think it is a very nice effect.  I say mix it up!  Go for it!


----------



## confetti

I am wearing 2 neck chains right now that are different metals but they both mean a lot to me and I really like both colors together.


----------



## tosh

All of my jewelry is yellow gold.   Does it look bad to mix yellow gold diamond items with some white gold diamond items?


----------



## gabz

nope as long as they arent right next 2 each other- ie bracelet and rings. i also like to add say a two-tone watch to tie things together


----------



## solitude

I love mixing metals but thats because I have a two toned which makes it easier to match.


----------



## bagshopr

It looks great, don't worry about it!  I do it all the time and I have never ever had a negative comment.  Think of all the designers who mix metals on one piece- like Davd Yurman!


----------



## duchess

I mix mine all the time.   My wedding rings are yellow gold and all of my yellow gold rings are worn on my left hand.
I wear white gold rings on my right hand.

If I have a black, or white tie event then I wear only white gold, or platinum.
I even take my wedding rings off and substitute a "white" ring.  I really feel uncomfortable when I do this,but I can't make my yellow gold work?


----------



## MsTina

I always mix - I think its more fun that way!


----------



## PorscheGirl

I think that years ago people thought it looked funny, but that WAS years ago. Today, I think what looks good to you is the determining factor. If it looks right, it IS right!


----------



## Vinyl

Lauren Conrad does it, and she looks fabulous with her jewelry!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Not at all; the days of matching from head to toe are gone.  IMO......


----------



## tosh

Thanks everyone.   I always wear all yellow gold, but I am getting a pair of HOF diamond hoop earrings and everyone is telling me that white gold is the way to go.
I just wanted to make sure that they would look good with my yellow gold jewelry.
I will be sure to post a pic of them when I get them.


----------



## Hekate

Nope - I mix metals and I've frequently gotten the comment that it's "European."  I suppose it refers to a certain ... je ne sais quoi?  But, seriously ....

While I probably wouldn't wear a pair of yellow gold earrings with a white gold necklace, or vice versa, I don't see anything wrong with wearing disparate rings, or a watch of a differing metal.  Life's too short to go completely matchy - take it on a case-by-case basis, and wear the things you love together.  Your taste (heck, all our individual taste) is good enough to decide what works, and what doesn't!


----------



## goldy_johnson

Hello tosh,

I don't think it will look bad. I like to mix two metals as it gives a new look to jewelry.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I wear a two-tone watch as well, so it matches whatever jewelry I am wearing.  That certainly makes it easier to pull off the mixed metal look.  

Oh, and I love the Yurman two-tone stuff!


----------



## rbaby

I used to be crazy about this. I even have bags with gold hardware that I wouldn't mix if I was wearing a belt or shoes with silver hardware. I bought a bangle set from Saks that has mixed metals, so now I wear it all together and I feel like the bangle set makes it all okay.


----------



## aquablueness

i don't think it looks bad to mix metals. as one other member commented, those days of head to toe matching is over. i think you'd rather look silly with all matching! kwim?


----------



## chanel-girl

Not at all! I actually prefer to wear both!


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I never think twice about it!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

gabz said:


> nope as long as they arent right next 2 each other- ie bracelet and rings. i also like to add say a two-tone watch to tie things together


Agreed!


----------



## Spinky

I mix mine & I love the look.  I find it more interesting like that & not so much how my mom would wear her jewellery.  She would never mix it - but I think that's more a generational thing.  I'll even wear yellow gold rings with a silver bracelet on the same hand.  Looks alright to me!


----------



## beljwl

I always mix and match


----------



## tosh

Thanks everyone.
I have decided to go with the white gold HOF diamond earrings!
I will post some pics when I get them.


----------



## keodi

PorscheGirl said:


> I think that years ago people thought it looked funny, but that WAS years ago. Today, I think what looks good to you is the determining factor. If it looks right, it IS right!


 
I agree!!


----------



## inverved

I do it all the time, seeing as I have a two-tone watch and tri-gold jewellery.


----------



## Roo Cambonne

George Jensen (amongst others) don't think so!

If you've a couple of minutes - look at their fusion collection - designed to chop and change all three colours of gold - just to give you an idea what might look like


----------



## canadarocks

Is it just me, or does anybody else have a problem mixing white and yellow metals ??? Oddly enough, I like to see it on other people, and often think it looks great. OPINIONS would be valued !!


----------



## Candice0985

I dont mind mixing my metals I have a two tone watch from birks, and I am wearing a silver filigreed ring today with aquamarine and a rose gold disc necklace and white gold blue diamond studs...I think with me as long as the pieces are complimentary in style than the colours can be different.


----------



## Mary_Swe

I don´t like to mix.


----------



## pursemember

i never mix ever ! but as you i find it quite stunning on the right person


----------



## Phillyfan

Part of my dilemma on which color Love bracelet is from thinking that I don't want to mix. I have stainless watches that I wear on my left and a rose gold cuff that I wear on my right. So I thought I should do white gold Love next to the cuff so it would tie in and compliment one another. But I've been very hesitant on the white gold even though I think it will match better. Many others on these threads say they wear stainless watches on one wrist and yellow gold on the other. I do have a two-tone wedding band so perhaps that is enough to tie it in together.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I used to never want to mix metals, I would always keep like with like. Now, I would mix no problem.


----------



## tosh

I mix metals and think it looks great!


----------



## ChiChi143

I mix metals


----------



## courtneyh

I mix metals as well...

my watch is a michele 2-tone
and my e-ring is white gold and my wedding band is yellow gold...


----------



## ChristyR143

I don't mind mixing them either. I think it looks great and it makes things easier.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I mix metals all the time, and I usually wear my 2-tone watch with everything.


----------



## saligator

i mix. if you have a yg ring with diamonds, the diamonds can be a nice color bridge to the other metals.


----------



## chanel-girl

I mix metals. I think it's a very classic & sophisticated look. Especially now as all metals are popular!


----------



## kamiisamazing

forgive me if this has already been discussed, but i am curious to know what all of think about mixing metals. for example: latelt, i have been carrying a black leather bag with silver-toned hardware... would it be awful for me to wear some gold jewelry even though the metal on my bag is silver? also, i have a promise ring from my boyfriend - its a white gold band of diamonds... would it be a no-no to wear a gold ring on my other hand? 

what do all of think?


----------



## MissFashion

It's Fine,I Wear Gold Plated Rings And Stuff, I Even Wear It With My Miu Miu 2nd Season Bow In Astro That Has Silver Hardware.


----------



## jmcadon

I have always mixed gold and silver together.  I think it looks edgy...


----------



## jen_sparro

I do it all the time, it looks fine to me as long as you don't overdo it. I have a silver pearl ring and gold bracelet that I always wear regardless of my outfit. If something is special to you then don't take it off simply so you can match the hardware of your bag...


----------



## La Vanguardia

I mix yellow gold, pink gold, white gold/platinum and pearls all the time. I think it mostly depends on the pieces and whether the style goes well together.


----------



## bagshopr

I do it without a second thought!  

And I have never given my bag hardware any consideration when it comes to my jewelry.


----------



## pursemember

i never do it but funnily like the look when done right on others


----------



## aprilraign

I personally don't mix metals because I'm anal.  Even the hardware on my accessories match my bag and other accessories.  I've seen others do it and it doesn't look bad.


----------



## sbelle

I absolutely do it and don't give it a second thought.  My wedding ring and engagement ring are platinum, but I very often wear yellow gold earring with them.  I carry whatever bag I want with whatever the hardware it on it.  

I think years ago "social convention" was that you didnt mix metals, didn't wear white after labor day, never went out with bare legs, etc.  Lucky for us, I don't see people feeling like they have to follow those "rules" any more.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Do it.......wearing your favorite items together makes it YOU!


----------



## keodi

I do it all the time without a second thought..


----------



## happy942

I think it really depends on what pieces you're mixing together.  90% of the time, it's fine, but every once in a while, I feel like the whole "look" would be better if the metals matched.


----------



## Crystalina

I mix too!  My wedding ring is white gold but my fave earrings are yellow gold (not real gold, costume jewlery), but still, I think it looks very modern.


----------



## chanel-girl

I mix.  I think it is modern to mix and match metals. I don't like it when everything is too "matchy matchy"


----------



## kamiisamazing

thanks for all of your responses! i agree - i think mixing metals can look great, if done right. i will do it now without thinking twice!


----------



## Mary_Swe

I usually don´t mix.


----------



## dari

i dont mix either....


----------



## Milsy

I wear all white gold jewellery and watch and used to match with my bag hw until I fell for GGH bals!


----------



## cookie888

I don't think it matters if you mix it up as long as you don't over do it. I don't think people notice s it's quite a common thing


----------



## beljwl

I know for some people wearing yellow gold and silver/white gold is a no no but what do you think about this????

What do you think about my silver Hermes Clic Clac and my yellow gold diamond bracelet being worn together?

My wedding ring is platinum. On my other wrist I wear my tiffany's silver bracelet.


----------



## Mininana

I'm sorry but forget the bracelets.. and look at that GORGEOUS PEAR!! 

To be honest, I love both bracelets and I love mixing and matching BUT I'd be so scared to scratch the bracelets..


----------



## beljwl

Mininana said:


> I'm sorry but forget the bracelets.. and look at that GORGEOUS PEAR!!
> 
> To be honest, I love both bracelets and I love mixing and matching BUT I'd be so scared to scratch the bracelets..



Thanks


----------



## ahertz

I'm having a rough time answering the poll...I don't think it looks tacky at all, but I wouldn't wear them together because of the scratching. What about the clic clac and the Tiffany bracelet together?


----------



## beljwl

ahertz said:


> I'm having a rough time answering the poll...I don't think it looks tacky at all, but I wouldn't wear them together because of the scratching. *What about the clic clac and the Tiffany bracelet together*?



Only problem about wearing it with the Tiffany's bracelet is it is the one with the dangling return to Tiffany charm. I think that would scratch it more then the diamond bracelet.


----------



## ahertz

^^ Yeah, that's true.  Maybe alternate between wearing the Tiffany and H?


----------



## Bethc

I mix metals all the time, my wedding set is platinum, however, I agree with the others, the clic clac scratches.  I tend to wear it on my other wrist with my watch, it will scratch gold or silver.


----------



## Bitten

I don't think mixing your metals is impossible, it's always a question of how the individual pieces actually look. I wear a cartier two tone tank f. with a white gold diamond ring, white gold bracelet on the other wrist and cartier baby trinity knot diamond earrings - so that's a pretty good mix. It all works though.

I would worry a little about your beautiful H getting scratched.


----------



## onegirlcreative

you know, if you were talking about white gold and yellow gold (or platinum), i would say it doesn't matter nowadays. it seems mixing and matching isn't a no-no anymore. however, the complete difference of your beautiful yellow gold bracelet with diamonds with your (i don't know&#8212;clic clac?) white/silver bracelet just doesn't seem like it goes. 

excuse my ignorance, but i know nothing about your hermés bracelet so don't know if it's real gold or not, but i just don't think it looks right together&#8212;regardless of metals.

ot&#8212;i find the way you wear your pear with the point towards your heart&#8212;and not the other way around, which is how i wear my pear&#8212;very unique. i have never seen it that way. it looks cool.

i recently inquired about this and i guess there's no "rule," per se, on which direction to wear it.


----------



## frick&frack

definitely mix...I love the look of mixing metals


----------



## HauteMama

I am all for mixing, but I don't like the style of the H bracelet with the diamond bracelet. I think the diamond bracelet alone with the platinum ring would be stunning, though.


----------



## shanam

^^^^That's kind of how I feel.  They are both beautiful, but wearing them together  takes away from the classic look of each being worn separately.


----------



## peace43

shanam said:


> ^^^^That's kind of how I feel.  They are both beautiful, but wearing them together  takes away from the classic look of each being worn separately.



I agree.  I think the Hermes clic-clac should be worn alone.  I don't like to mix gold with silver but I do when it comes to my LV Inclusion bracelets.  All of my jewelry is silver-toned:  wedding rings are platinum, watch is silver colored, silver necklaces, and platinum/diamond earrings.  But, I will wear my inclusion bracelets that have the gold inclusions because I love these bracelets.  I wish LV made more silver inclusion bracelets than gold inclusions.

I love your white clic-clac!!!  Keep it simple and just wear it alone!


----------



## Jeneen

I think they look very nice all together, but I would also worry about scratching like ahertz says.


----------



## coconut32

I am not usually into mixing metals, but I actually think this looks really good! I also wear all yellow gold or all silver, but sometimes I think I look too "matchy-matchy". I don't know what I'm going to do when I get engaged because I wanted plantinum, but a lot of my jewelry is yellow gold.


----------



## Junkenpo

If it pleases me, I wear it!  lol  My own t&co bracelet is a sterling bangle with a yg open heart, so i never feel bad about mixing.


----------



## Crystalina

I used to have a problem mixing and matching but now I do it a lot and I like it!  It's modern and I think it looks pretty.  I say go ahead and mix it up!


----------



## trisha48228

I don't think you should only stick to one color metal, but I don't like that look together.


----------



## Sass

as a general rule i say no!

However what you have posted looks lovely together!


----------



## Gimmethebag

My SO and I have been discussing engagement rings and I think we've agreed to get a ring from Tiffany. 

We know that they charge a hefty premium for their settings and branded cuts, so we decided to go with a Tiffany design instead of a more universal design like a classic RB with baguettes. But really, I've never seen a ring from Tiffany that wasn't absolutely beautiful. 

I think I want the Novo ring, because it has three options for a matching band: platinum, yellow gold and rose gold. I know my ring will be on the smaller side (around 1ct) and my idea is that it would be fun to stack the different metals together, or on days where I wouldn't want to wear such a sweater-catcher I could just wear the three bands. 

I personally mix metals all the time, so I also don't have a problem with only having platinum on my one hand. 

What are your thoughts on this idea? Would it be too much pave and look kind of dated? Waste of serious $$$ because I'll tire of the bands? Too common with Novos?


----------



## ame

You will eventually wear the gold ones down with the platinum, but if you like the look, go for it.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I didn't even consider that... Definitely something different to consider!


----------



## ahertz

Do you need a matching band? Some of the other Tiffany bands in platinum would be fun.


----------



## ame

I would totally get the matching on in Plat, and then a few other plat stackers. Bubbles or swing or something. That way you have your matchymatchy set as well as some others for when you don't wear your e-ring.


----------



## Angee

I am not sure about mixing my silver and gold jewelery. Is it fashionable to combine metals the same way that you can combine gem stones? Are there basic rules for that?


----------



## beljwl

I do it


----------



## JDAVID

Me too..because I think it' s too bad not wear all your beautiful jewelry together when you feel for it! NO RULE WHIT THAT ANYMORE!!! You wear what you feel nice in it..


----------



## HauteMama

I like it provided it looks like it was done intentionally and not accidentally, if that makes sense. Stackable rings in white gold/silver and yellow gold, several bracelets in different metals or several chains in mixed metals works for me. But wearing a YG necklace with WG earrings, for example, looks random and doesn't work for me. Overall, though, I've decided I am much more of a YG person, so I don't mix much.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I love two tone jewelry to begin with so I think it's great!
Don't think there are any 'rules', just wear what you love! 
I wear a two tone ss/yg ring on one hand and my wg promise ring on the other everyday... having a two tone watch helps blend it in as well... but when I wear my white watches it's fine too!


----------



## tillie46

I like to mix it up........I think it looks more interesting!


----------



## Bitten

I agree with *HauteMama*, it can look great but it can also look sloppy if it's done without thought - but that really goes for anything doesn't it, not just mixing jewellery!

I have a Cartier tank f. in two-tone so I'm able to mix metals fairly easily. I'm dying to get a yellow gold ring - something classic, probably from Cartier.


----------



## daluu

i mix it up. my jewelry should not be sitting in their boxes and if it i like it, why not?


----------



## Gimmethebag

I mix it up all the time. I think it brings more interest to my outfit, which is usually a black top and skinny jeans.


----------



## 59th_street

I sell jewelry and some people are so strict about this. Imo, if the jewels are really close together, like huge earrings and a necklace, then it would be preferable if they were made of the same metal but at the same time, I don't think that a gold bracelet and a silver ring look bad together. I think it's the same as mixing blue and black - some people have this weird thought that it's somewhat forbidden and don't even try to wear them together.


----------



## AMJ

I love to mix them together!
Try to start with something simple with your own style...


----------



## Monica

I'm a fan of WG and it mixes wonderfully with silver. So, I do it!


----------



## gabz

i wear white gold and silver a lot or yellow gold and white gold. my rings are white gold and i wear those every day so if i wear a yellow gold necklace or earings that is ok


----------



## La française

I wear close to my face yellow gold while I wear white gold rings, silver bracelet on one hand and yellow gold bracelet on the other.


----------



## HappyAngel

Do you think yellow gold 24 Kt (very yellow in color) PENDANT will look good with 18K white gold necklace??


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I mix it sometimes


----------



## sbelle

I mix it all the time.  My wedding band/engagement rings are platinum, so they are fixed.  But earrings and watches I mix up!  In the begining it felt weird, but I don't think a thing about it now.


----------



## Angee

Thank you for your replies. Now I feel comfortable mixing silver and gold.


----------



## RubyPrincess168

I'm not much of a mixer because I don't think yellow gold looks good on me.  But occassionally I'll feel like wearing it so I have some pieces (earrings, rings) that are two-toned (aka mixing metals within one piece of jewelry).


----------



## skyqueen

I wear 4 2ct each diamond bangles...2 YG and 2 WG. The possibilities are endless. I think it would be the same for YG and silver.


----------



## olialm1

I can't bring myself to do it! I am a silver girl!


----------



## S52Commander

59th_street said:


> I sell jewelry and some people are so strict about this. Imo, if the jewels are really close together, like huge earrings and a necklace, then it would be preferable if they were made of the same metal but at the same time, I don't think that a gold bracelet and a silver ring look bad together. I think it's the same as mixing blue and black - some people have this weird thought that it's somewhat forbidden and don't even try to wear them together.



i agree.
Also, I've heard that with some higher gold contents if it's touching silver for too long it stains it?
Has anyone run into that?


----------



## OlgaMUA

HauteMama said:


> I like it provided it looks like it was done intentionally and not accidentally, if that makes sense. Stackable rings in white gold/silver and yellow gold, several bracelets in different metals or several chains in mixed metals works for me. But wearing a YG necklace with WG earrings, for example, looks random and doesn't work for me. Overall, though, I've decided I am much more of a YG person, so I don't mix much.



my thoughts exactly.. definitely has to look intentional


----------



## shopaholic1987

I sometimes mix my yellow gold with white gold and silver and it looks fine but it depends on how rich the gold is. 9ct works fine but anything richer I don't think it would look right imo.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I dont mix. I don't like the way it looks but if you like it then do what makes you happy


----------



## snibor

It's fine.  My engagement and wedding rings actually are both platinum and gold.  My watch has both in it.  I also have some David Yurman pieces and they are mixed as well.


----------



## elleb13

I think it's okay, in fact I think it looks very chic if you do it the right way...I like to wear mixed gold and silver bangles with a silver watch.  It adds a dash of interesting-ness and personality


----------



## prettysunny

i've done it. As long at it still looks coordinated (hope i make sense).


----------



## BagLover21

Huge fan of it. I think it creates a really fresh look.


----------



## JDAVID

Yes ,I think it' s look good. At Tiffany's store they do the same thing, a yellow chain with silver pendant, the people who help me said it was the next trend in the jewelry.
So now I wear the silver pendant  I have bought this day with a yellow chain.
Very nice looking.


----------



## Matildash

I didn't know it might be a trend. Interesting.


----------



## tiffanysilver

I believe two-tone gold jewelry looks nice, or even mixing and matching, usually with stackables and other modular jewelry. But, yes, it would look odd to wear two large gold hoops, a dainty platinum pendant, a solid gold watch and silver rings.

Two-tone pieces tend to pull jewelry ensembles together; it's worth the investment.

If anything I'd say rose gold is the latest fad, keys are the newest staple, two-tone jewels have always existed, and large diamonds (5 carats plus) are becoming antiquated.


----------



## morepennies

I think 22K and 24K pieces look great mixed with white metals if it is done the right way.  It makes for a really nice contrast.


----------



## francyFG

I love mixing gold and silver. Of couse it must be done in the right way!


----------



## speyta

It's not for me. I've seen other people pull off this look fantastically and have admired it, however, when it comes to myself I'm super anal about mixing metals - even down to my bag hardware. I'm just crazy apparently .

Edit: I just noticed my avatar and signature are mixing metals, so I guess that negates everything I've just said ('cept for the crazy part) .


----------



## styloboy

I would say do it, I mix rose white and yellow gold all the time. And especially with bracelets or rings it looks amazing.


----------



## Jujuma

My everyday necklaces are 2 yellow gold chains(16" & 18") with Helen Ficalora charms YG   and RG and just this week I added 2 silver Heather Moore charms. I like it and now it really opens up what earrings I wear, though I usually wear baby white gold diamond hoops cuz there's alot going on around my neck. The charms are so addictive!


----------



## iluvhandbags

I prefer a not mixed look (unless done intentionally).  However, from a practicality stand point, I am a mixing "don't/what NOT to wear" almost all the time.  My wedding set is platinum, but I have developed a fondness for yellow gold.  I have dainty necklaces in gold and silver that I randomly wear with usually gold diamond stud earrings.  I have a gold michelle watch and a separate silver michelle watch and wear them interchangeably depending on my mood.  So, I almost never match or am coordinated, I just wear what I love!  And, don't even get me start on purse hardware and trying to match jewelry!!!


----------



## Kissmark

I know there have been a few threads regarding mixing metal, but this one is specifically about what goes well with a white ceramic watch. Seems that the white watch look is quite popular these days and there have been a few threads about it so thought maybe people would be interested.

So I normally just wear my platinum/diamond wedding set, which goes really well with my white ceramic watch with diamond markers. Usually I will add a stearling silver Tiffany's necklace or my diamond solitaire. But recently I've been wanting to get the Helena Ficcalora yellow gold initial necklace. But would it look weird w/ the white watch and platinum ring set? Would it go better with a gold toned watch like Michael Kors?

What if I also add a pair of yellow gold hoop earrings? so white watch, platinum ring set, yellow gold necklace, yellow gold earrings......

Finally, what about black ceramic watches? would they go with everything?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## kellymcd

Personally I like the look of mixed metals. You should go for it if you like it!


----------



## Bagaday

kellymcd said:


> Personally I like the look of mixed metals. You should go for it if you like it!


 

Absolutely agree!!  I wear mostly plat/wg but mix in yg and have a Love rg bracelet that I wear all of time too.  IMO, white looks better with yg than wg.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

*I don't really like the look of mixed metals. I only wear white gold & looking at buying a white watch. But to each their own.*


----------



## Jeneen

It sounds like they would look pretty together - go for it.


----------



## katierose

Mix them up. Some jewelry is made of white gold with yellow gold so I don't see a problem with wearing different colored pieces.


----------



## sbelle

I have a white ceramic watch and a black ceramic watch and I wear them with everything.  I also mix white and yellow gold together when I am wearing either one of them.


----------



## Monica

I like the mix & match look. Go for it if you feel comfortable wearing it.


----------



## skyqueen

I mix/match...I have 4 diamond bangles, 2 YG 2 WG and a 2 tone matching ring.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I mix and match too.. 
Go for it!!


----------



## Phillyfan

OP - Did you get the Novo? Are there pictures posted?


----------



## daluu

the tiffany novo is gorgy and that was the other ring that we were deciding on. i suggest you try stacking all 3 bands and see if you like it cuz you might find that doing so takes away from your engagement diamond. just a thought. in any case, how exciting and congratulations!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Update: we decided to purchase a Tiffany & Co. classic three stone round brilliant engagement ring. We chose to go estate since we were able to double the carat weight AND get VVS diamonds for about the same price. Tiffany's is still sizing it. Since my ring finger is three sizes smaller than standard, they have to make a whole new setting for me, because otherwise the sidestones may look weird.


----------



## ame

awesome! Cannot wait for that photo shoot!


----------



## daluu

congrats!


----------



## sassc

Kissmark,
What did you decide to do?  I'm having the same dilemma.  I bought the white J12 recently and I have a lot of yellow gold necklaces and earrings.  I have tried wearing them together but I end up not loving the look and then I change to one of my other watches with yellow gold.  I have never been a big fan of mixing metals..I even am a little OCD about the metal of my handbag matching the metal of my jewelry.  I want to maximize the use of my J12 because it was such a pricey purchase...curious to hear what you ended up with.


----------



## Kissmark

Sassc,

I ended up not ordering the gold necklace that I wanted. I have another gold necklace and when I wore it w/ the J12 it just didnt look right. I mean it didnt look awful, but I just think it looked better w/ my white gold necklaces. I think some ladies can pull off the look but unfortunately not me!


----------



## Vinyl

sassc said:


> I even am a little OCD about the metal of my handbag matching the metal of my jewelry.



I'm the same way!  I am very aware if the hardware on my handbag or boots, for instance, don't match my necklace (which is white gold).  I mean, it doesn't stop me from using whatever I like & have, but I feel as if a white ceramic watch with silver metal is a lot harder to mix because it's so... bold & bright, if you know what I mean.  Not your typical white gold or silver bracelet with another gold bracelet, but a watch is definitely a statement piece.


----------



## leem

I had an aversion to yellow gold for years.  My skin has yellow undertones and I was convinced only white gold or platinum for me.  So, my big pieces are both on my left side--my platinum wedding ring and stainless/platinum watch.  I also wear a white gold ring on my right hand.

But, I have rediscovered yellow and rose gold.  I have a couple of pieces in those tones I now love, but I always feel like I am half and half--left hand white, right hand yellow.  So, what do y'all think of that?  I'm not going to get another wedding ring, of course.  Do y'all just mix them and go, or try to pick one or the other??


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I think you can mix metals as long as you have one two-tone piece on.  A two-tone piece brings everything together.


----------



## Monica

I think you can mix if you add one piece to a monogrome look. For example earrings, watch and left hand rings in white. And then add one RG or WG ring or bracelet. Gorgeous! You can also wear a ring AND a bracelet in RG on your righthand without the look getting fuzzy.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

yes


----------



## gabz

i do it all the time


----------



## alessia70

sure, why not. 

for me, it depends on the carat of the gold. I personally don't like the look of white gold pieces with 22ct or 24 ct yellow gold jewelry. But 18 ct yellow gold and white gold looks good.


----------



## twin53

I mix all the time


----------



## tillie46

^Me too!


----------



## kimber418

I mix all the time.  In fact, I like the look better all mixed up!


----------



## daluu

i mix all the time too.


----------



## sassc

Im the minority here I suppose.  I am OCD and cannot mix, with that said I like to wear a lot of two tone pieces then I can mix it all up!  I have several Yurman two tones that I love


----------



## Miss Curly

^^I guess I would be in the minority as well. I can't mix and I don't do two tone. It's just personal preference. I like white gold so that's all I wear.


----------



## KathyB

I try to match the tones of the clothes I'm wearing for the day, but I do mix the colors.


----------



## HauteMama

Most of my pieces and my wedding set are in yellow gold, as that works better with my skin tone and is my personal preference. However, I do have a right hand ring in WG, and I feel that different hands are far enough away from one another not to clash. I also occasionally mix necklaces, but it works with some pieces and not with others, so I think a person just has to experiment with what they have. Mixing metals can definitely work, though, so don't be afraid to try it.


----------



## Leah

Yes I mix it up although I still carefully select the pieces that look good together. 

I personally think the matchy matchy look is a bit outdated, works for others, but not for me.


----------



## loves

i do mix


----------



## Stophle

I think you should wear whatever you like, with whatever you like. My fiances mother wears all white rings on one hand and all yellow on the other.

I read an article in Lucky magazine (for whatever it's worth) where it was suggested that the best way to mix metals is in the same pieces, such as white and yellow bracelets together or white and yellow necklaces, etc. to give you the best look.


----------



## sammie_sue

I wear yellow gold and white gold Love bracelets and my watches are stainless, two-tone and all gold.  I say mix it up.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I do this a lot.  I think it looks good!   Most of my nice watches are stainless steel, and I have some gold necklaces/earrings I love to wear.  I usually tie everything in with these thin bangles I had made for me in India (they're a swirl of white gold/yellow gold).  I've worn a mix of metals even without those bangles haha... still works IMO.  It's modern and fun.


----------



## temo

On my right hand I like to wear one yellow & one white gold bangle together.  As well as one yellow & one white gold band together on my thumb as a thumb ring.  Then I wear a white gold right hand diamond ring and a pinky ring in yellow & white gold.  On the left hand, my watch is two-tone and my wedding band is two-tone.  Then I feel free to mix up earrings and necklaces with either color depending on the whim of the day.

_(Phew!  In a word - Yes, mix it up.  Just realized I was too wordy.  lol!_


----------



## Bitten

I like the option of mixing it up - if I didn't, there would be amazing pieces of jewellery I'd never get to wear!!

I have a Cartier Tank F in two tone and that certainly helps bring things together.


----------



## Crystalina

I didn't mix before getting married, but then I inherited some yellow gold jewelry and now I do it all the time.  My wedding ring is white gold and so are a lot of my earrings and necklaces, but then DH's mom (and my mom) gave me a lot of yellow gold, so now I wear them both at the same time, without any two-toned pieces.


----------



## becesq

I'm considering a rose gold everyday watch and wonder about wearing it with yellow gold or silver...

Sometimes I feel things will clash more often than complement each other.  Is it just either to stick with a yellow gold watch?


----------



## tbbbjb

I wear my rose gold bangles with my yellow gold pieces without giving it another thought.  Although, giving it some thought now, I think they complement each other quite nicely.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I think the rose blends well with white & yellow gold.


----------



## daluu

i mix everything


----------



## Minda

I have a Rolex in everose gold with steel. I mix it in with silver and WG, not yellow gold.

It goes well with the Cartier Trinity collection I think.


----------



## lovehermes

becesq said:


> I'm considering a rose gold everyday watch and wonder about wearing it with yellow gold or silver...
> 
> Sometimes I feel things will clash more often than complement each other.  Is it just either to stick with a yellow gold watch?



Great thread...I've been wondering about the same thing.


----------



## twin53

i don't have any rose gold pieces but i always mix/match white and yellow so why not rose


----------



## bagsforme

Minda said:


> It goes well with the Cartier Trinity collection I think.



^Perfect example. 

Sometimes I really have to look to tell the difference between rose and yellow.  At a quick glance, I really don't notice.

I think all metals (yellow, white, rose) go together.


----------



## designerdiva40

Hi Ive just purchased a new yg love bangle & wanted to know if it would look ok with silver wg & platinum as this is what I allways wear & a SS watch.


----------



## jordanjordan

Of course you can- lots of people do, it's a matter of personal preference.  I don't mix metals, because I don't like the look of it, but plenty of people mix all the time- it's whatever suits you and your style.


----------



## designerdiva40

Thanks Jordanjordan, I only ended up with yg because DH got the wg love ring & its not aged that well & thought perhaps the yg might be a bit less likely to scratch but perhaps ill have to start a yg collection lol, dont think DH will be very pleased.


----------



## Kitsunegrl

yes


----------



## EllAva

Plenty of people do.  I don't like the look of different metals together.


----------



## designerdiva40

EllAva said:


> Plenty of people do.  I don't like the look of different metals together.



Well I don't like the look either but since I sold all my yellow gold about 6 months ago I don't know what made me get the love bangle in yg, I did originally get it in wg but got it home & decided it would need re-polishing a lot more than the yg so cartier changed it for me, Im thinking of starting a yg collection for my right hand & stick to wg & platinum for the left.


----------



## graham

Mixing metals is much more acceptable then it used to be. It's about balance perhaps if you have two silver tone acessories (bangle & watch) then wear your gold tone accessory with a hag with gold hardware to pull it all together. 

For reference, David Yurman and Judith Ripka mix metals beautifully.

Graham


----------



## hlfinn

i have a pair of hoops that are yellow and white gold.  when i want to mix metals i wear them and feel like that bridges the gap and makes it ok. lol. otherwise it's one or the other.


----------



## frick&frack

definitely!  most watches are stainless silver with gold accents.  mixing metals looks just fine.


----------



## designerdiva40

EllAva said:


> Plenty of people do.  I don't like the look of different metals together.





graham said:


> Mixing metals is much more acceptable then it used to be. It's about balance perhaps if you have two silver tone acessories (bangle & watch) then wear your gold tone accessory with a hag with gold hardware to pull it all together.
> 
> For reference, David Yurman and Judith Ripka mix metals beautifully.
> 
> Graham



Thanks for making me feel better about my yg love bangle, It seems yg is more popular in the USA rather than in the UK where everyone has silver (links of london,Pandora,Tiffany,Gucci etc) so maybe I could start a new trend in the UK, BRING BACK YG lol


----------



## Hurrem1001

designerdiva40, of course you can! It looks really, really good too. I have a silver tone/diamond watch which I wear all the time, and plenty of yellow gold jewelery. Give it a go, I promise you'll look great!


----------



## catalyst81

any modelling pictures?


----------



## *ilovebrad*

yes, I mix my white and yellow


----------



## Winston

Always.  Wear whatever you want.  Good jewelry makes a statement whatever the metal when worn together!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

designerdiva40 said:


> Well I don't like the look either but since I sold all my yellow gold about 6 months ago I don't know what made me get the love bangle in yg, I did originally get it in wg but got it home & decided it would need re-polishing a lot more than the yg so cartier changed it for me, Im thinking of starting a yg collection for my right hand & stick to wg & platinum for the left.


This is exactly what i did. Yg on my right and left hand white gold and platinum. My right hand is completely dedicated to Cartier love. I'm in love with the collection. Very classy and timeless. I was never one for mixing metals either but it definitely has grown on me.


----------



## designerdiva40

Ilovehandbags27, I have got to agree with you, yg has definitely grown on me as well Im trying to decide on a yg ring I was going to go for the love ring to match the bangle but really like the chopard & bulgari rings.


----------



## bextasy

I mix all the time!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

designerdiva40 said:


> Ilovehandbags27, I have got to agree with you, yg has definitely grown on me as well Im trying to decide on a yg ring I was going to go for the love ring to match the bangle but really like the chopard & bulgari rings.


They are all beautiful. I actually purchased to different sizes in the love ring because i like to switch off. I posted pics in the post pics of your cartier.


----------



## sbelle

I think the old "rule" about not mixing metals is long gone.  There of course are still people who don't prefer the look, but you see many people wearing mixed metals and it looks great.  

I was just in a high end jewelry store on Thursday where they were showing Roberto Coin white and yellow gold bracelets mixed together to show how nice one of each would look worn together.  And it did look great.

There is a picture in the VCA thread of a member wearing a white gold VCA necklace with a yellow and I love the look.  Off to see if I can find the picture...



Found it -- it is from *calisnoopy* (thank you!).  Looks like she's got on a white gold key necklace and then the yellow gold VCA.  I love the look!


----------



## skyqueen

graham said:


> Mixing metals is much more acceptable then it used to be. It's about balance perhaps if you have two silver tone acessories (bangle & watch) then wear your gold tone accessory with a hag with gold hardware to pull it all together.
> 
> For reference, David Yurman and Judith Ripka mix metals beautifully.
> 
> Graham


Exactly!
BTW...my son is a Graham, old family name.


----------



## lara0112

funny, for some reason I don't like to choose one or the other, I prefer the mix but I know that  a lot of people don't.

anyways, for me, sure you can mix.


----------



## designerdiva40

I love the look in the picture above, I think it looks really cool it makes the yg stand out, I'm not going to feel so bad for mixing metals now


----------



## chloegirl

I just got a YG LOVE bracelet and tried it on with my SS Rolex.  I don't think it looks bad.  What do you think?


----------



## designerdiva40

chloegirl said:


> I just got a YG LOVE bracelet and tried it on with my SS Rolex.  I don't think it looks bad.  What do you think?



OMG it looks stunning, I love it, I just wish I could wear my watch on the right hand but I wear it on the left & I think the crown would scratch the love bracelet, I have got the same bracelet only had it for 3 weeks & love it, I have been wearing it with silver bracelets but I am worried it will get scratched which I'm sure it will do, love your watch it looks good on your wrist.


----------



## chloegirl

designerdiva40 said:


> OMG it looks stunning, I love it, I just wish I could wear my watch on the right hand but I wear it on the left & I think the crown would scratch the love bracelet, I have got the same bracelet only had it for 3 weeks & love it, I have been wearing it with silver bracelets but I am worried it will get scratched which I'm sure it will do, love your watch it looks good on your wrist.



Actually, I don't wear my watch on my right wrist.  I just thought I'd show you how it would look if I decide to mix YG and SS, but you can always wear the LOVE bracelet above the watch on your left so it will not have contact with the crown of your watch.  Another PF member posted a photo wearing it that way and it looked great.  I know what you mean about being afraid of scratching the bracelet.  I check it every few hours for scratches and unfortunately I've already found my first scratch after only 2 days, but I think the point of it is to be proud of every scratch, kind of like the wrinkles on ones face through the years.  Be proud you've earned the wrinkles and in this case, the scratches on the bracelet.


----------



## saligator

I mix metals. Mostly the error is in mixing styles. If you're wearing delicate filagree rings and bold watch and bracelet, sometimes that can look out of balance, OTOH, some people can make that really work...congrats on your new bracelet!


----------



## merika

I mix if the yellow gold is 18k or 14k, but don't mix 22k/24k with white gold.


----------



## schadenfreude13

I've seen it done and think it can work for some...but I can't do it. Way too OCD. I even have to match all hardware (handbag accents, shoes buckles, belts, sunglasses frames, etc.). It's pretty bad but I feel I just don't, uh,...FLOW with mismatched metals.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I am a creature of habit, apparently, and usually wear the same jewelry every day: my silver "ohm" ring and my RTT heart tag bracelet that my DBF bought me. I've worn my ring all day every day for 8 years now, I only take it off to shower/put on lotion. 

I've recently started liking gold, and I don't know how to go about mixing it up - can I really do that? I'm a girl who can't wear navy blue and brown or navy blue and black together. Or black and brown. Anyway.

My little sister tells me I'm outdated. She actually likes mixing up her colors, oh horror of horrors, and often wears black and brown together!

I would looove to get a DBTY pendant in gold, but would it look silly if I am wearing my ss ring and bracelet with it? Will it look like I just threw on a mish-mash of accessories? I've also been thinking about buying a rose-gold watch... can I wear rose gold with silver? With gold? I can't wear all three though, right?


----------



## aarti

mixing metals is VERY in right now. with something as delicate as a DBTY pendant, its fine to go for yellow gold, and i LOVE the look of rose gold and silver/white gold, they work well together


----------



## sjunky13

Haha. yes it is time for gold. I love YG so much. Mix away, have fun. 
Maybe tie in a peice with white and YG.


----------



## designerdiva40

I asked a similar question a few months ago on here, I had sold all my yg about a year ago as it was a bit outdated but three months ago I went to London to buy the Cartier love bangle in Wg but ended up getting it in yg, I had all SS, platinum & Wg, I have ended up adding to my yg collection & now own a yg Chopard ring & necklace, a Tiffany yg key & chain, a Couple of pairs of yg earings & a yg Roberto coin necklace so as you can see I have got the yg bug.  I do mix my metals as all my watches are SS & I have got some really nice silver & Wg pieces but I do feel a bit strange because I like things to match.


----------



## skphotoimages

blueeyedgirl said:


> I am a creature of habit, apparently, and usually wear the same jewelry every day: my silver "ohm" ring and my RTT heart tag bracelet that my DBF bought me. I've worn my ring all day every day for 8 years now, I only take it off to shower/put on lotion.
> 
> I've recently started liking gold, and I don't know how to go about mixing it up - can I really do that? I'm a girl who can't wear navy blue and brown or navy blue and black together. Or black and brown. Anyway.
> 
> My little sister tells me I'm outdated. She actually likes mixing up her colors, oh horror of horrors, and often wears black and brown together!
> 
> I would looove to get a DBTY pendant in gold, but would it look silly if I am wearing my ss ring and bracelet with it? Will it look like I just threw on a mish-mash of accessories? I've also been thinking about buying a rose-gold watch... can I wear rose gold with silver? With gold? I can't wear all three though, right?



When were you born?  I think you might be my TWIN!!!

Seriously!  I only wear white metals..then a few weeks ago I fell in love with a yellow gold DBTY.  Tiffany's yellow gold is so pretty.  Shortly after that I decided I just HAD to have a rose gold Michael Kors watch.

In the end though I bought a white gold DBTY from Brian Gavin Diamonds and a Stainless steel Tissot watch.  The thing is I LOOOOVE the yellow gold and rose gold and I think I *might* be willing to try and pull off wearing all three, but I wasn't 100% positive.  Sure I might not initially be thrilled with the idea of getting another SS watch and another white gold necklace, but I know I'll never regret it.  I had a feeling there was a chance I would regret a YG or RG purchase at some point.  A few years ago I might not have cared but these days I want high quality pieces I know I'll wear forever.

I did ask my husband for a rose gold charm from tiffany's.  It'll layer really well with the white gold DBTY and we'll see how it goes


----------



## LVDevotee

Sounds like there are a lot of "us" . I have always been a white gold/platinum girl and then I saw a DBTY style necklace (but from a different designer) in YG and fell in love....have now bought three YG pieces in the last month .

I do have a pair of fabulous white/gold mixed earrings, that somehow make me like "mixing" better...bc I think that they help tie it all together. So maybe if you get one piece that has both you might like it even better.


----------



## designerdiva40

LVDevotee said:


> Sounds like there are a lot of "us" . I have always been a white gold/platinum girl and then I saw a DBTY style necklace (but from a different designer) in YG and fell in love....have now bought three YG pieces in the last month .
> 
> I do have a pair of fabulous white/gold mixed earrings, that somehow make me like "mixing" better...bc I think that they help tie it all together. So maybe if you get one piece that has both you might like it even better.


 

I think yg seems to be making a big come back, all the jewellers that ive been into have said its coming back in fashion, perhaps in some countrys its never gone out of fashion but her in the UK white gold & SS seemed to be the more popular choice, I still love wg, platinum & SS but after buying a few yg pieces Im warming to it more & more & I have lots of yg pieces on my wishlist.


----------



## lily25

Although I usually wear WG and platinum I mix it with YG and SS a lot. I don't like RG at all, I avoid it and was never caught in the hype. It looks like brass and does nothing for my skin coloring.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

You can definately mix the gold DBTY collection with your sterling silver.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

double post!


----------



## blueeyedgirl

*Skphotoimages* : We might be twins! Were you by any chance born in CT? haha 

Thank you all for your input! I went to Tiff's today to try on the DBTY pendant and OMG ladies, if you are thinking about getting it, DO! It is so beautiful and it sparkles like mad. I also tried on the gold bean and its very pretty too.

It turns out I now have a taste for gold! Who knew? lol


----------



## designerdiva40

blueeyedgirl said:


> *Skphotoimages* : We might be twins! Were you by any chance born in CT? haha
> 
> Thank you all for your input! I went to Tiff's today to try on the DBTY pendant and OMG ladies, if you are thinking about getting it, DO! It is so beautiful and it sparkles like mad. I also tried on the gold bean and its very pretty too.
> 
> It turns out I now have a taste for gold! Who knew? lol



What size diamond was the DBTY that you tried on as I'm thinking of getting one in a few months time.

I too have the yg bug I just think it warms the colour of your skin up & it's so rich in colour & I am someone that got rid of all her yg although most of it was a bit outdated & now I'm more into good quality pieces that will last a lifetime & not fashion pieces but there are so many pieces I want.


----------



## skphotoimages

designerdiva40 said:


> What size diamond was the DBTY that you tried on as I'm thinking of getting one in a few months time.
> 
> I too have the yg bug I just think it warms the colour of your skin up & it's so rich in colour & I am someone that got rid of all her yg although most of it was a bit outdated & now I'm more into good quality pieces that will last a lifetime & not fashion pieces but there are so many pieces I want.



I thought the .12 was perfect but was going to get the .14 just so I wouldn't worry about whether I went to small later.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I also tried on a .14 and loved it!


----------



## designerdiva40

How much is the .14 where you live I think in the Uk it's about £700 for yg.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

Tiff's website says $750, and I believe that is around what I was quoted, I think the woman at T&Co said $795 for the one I tried on.


----------



## designerdiva40

Just rechecked the Tiffany website it's £620 for the .14.


----------



## rachiem

I had a sentimental bangle (from my mum) which broke..
My jeweller has made it into the style of a Tiffany screw love bangle and set ot with diamonds from an old ring.
He rhodium plated it in error though but I actually prefer it..It's a beautiful piece but my rings on that hand are yellow gold.
Do you think it's ok to mix gold colours?
My watch is an Omega yellow and white gold and it looks ok with my platinum rings??
I'd love to buy another one in plain yellow gold to wear with it but do you think it would rub/scratch together or look silly??


----------



## MissCara

I know that you girls will give it to me straight. I have the small yg Tiffany key, and the small rose gold Tiffany heart lock. Can I wear these on one chain together? Which color? Advise, please!


----------



## Candice0985

I love YG and RG together, you could do either colour chain. Personally I would do RG key and chain with the yellow gold key on the chain as well


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I would totally mix these two pieces!  It sounds like a beautiful combination!  Please take pictures!


----------



## doreenjoy

Mix them! They are both such lovely pieces, and IMO they will 'go together'.


----------



## Kissmark

I think they will look great! if you want to put them on one chain, i would do yellow gold chain, but im sure either would look great


----------



## Jujuma

I always mix metals, I love rg so I would probably put them both on that chain, but either would work. Or you could do separate chains, but I think I would like them together.


----------



## nc.girl

I think those two colors would look great together, and you could do either YG or RG for the chain...sounds like it would look beautiful either way to me!


----------



## MissCara

Okay, I did it.  I think it's okay, yeah?


----------



## designerdiva40

MissCara said:


> Okay, I did it. I think it's okay, yeah?


 
I have the exact same locket & key, love it, I have also got on the same yg chain a yg key & SS key & I think they look great together & I get lots of compliments.


----------



## Hermesaholic

I have a terrible time mixing metals.  do you mix white metals and yellow?  do you mix metals more with lower end costume or casual or would you, for example, mix VCA alhambra white and yellow?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I mix colors all the time.  I don't wear costume jewelry.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> I mix colors all the time.  I don't wear costume jewelry.




i guess i didnt word my question well.  more like do you mix and if you do is it more likely to be casual which could include non precious jewelry.  

so kitsunegirl: you would wear platinum/ diamond earrings and yellow gold bracelets?


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Yes, I actually did that today!  I wore platinum hoop earrings with my diamond studs in my 2nd piercings (diamonds are 24-7), platinum chain with rhodonite & jade charms, yellow gold ruby ring, white/yellow gold yellow/white diamond ring, Cartier trinity ring and plain yellow gold bangle. Tiffany RTT heart bracelet in silver, Citizen Eco-drive with diamonds and yellow gold James Avery rose ring.   My wedding band is yellow gold/platinum with diamonds.  

Whew!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Kitsunegrl said:


> Yes, I actually did that today!  I wore platinum hoop earrings with my diamond studs in my 2nd piercings (diamonds are 24-7), platinum chain with rhodonite & jade charms, yellow gold ruby ring, white/yellow gold yellow/white diamond ring, Cartier trinity ring and plain yellow gold bangle. Tiffany RTT heart bracelet in silver, Citizen Eco-drive with diamonds and yellow gold James Avery rose ring.   My wedding band is yellow gold/platinum with diamonds.
> 
> Whew!




wow --sounds amazing! I love James Avery!  the platinum chain with charms sounds wonderful..


----------



## Candice0985

Kitsunegrl said:


> Yes, I actually did that today!  I wore platinum hoop earrings with my diamond studs in my 2nd piercings (diamonds are 24-7), platinum chain with rhodonite & jade charms, yellow gold ruby ring, white/yellow gold yellow/white diamond ring, Cartier trinity ring and plain yellow gold bangle. Tiffany RTT heart bracelet in silver, Citizen Eco-drive with diamonds and yellow gold James Avery rose ring.   My wedding band is yellow gold/platinum with diamonds.
> 
> Whew!


wow your jewellery sounds amazing! I would love to see your rhodonite and jade bracelet, and your yellow gold ruby ring ....ok I didnt want to sound demanding but I want to see everything you listed here!!


----------



## prettysquare

^I second that. The description sounds amazing and honestly I'm having a hard time keeping all the imaginary bling straight in my head =D


----------



## Kitsunegrl

We should start a picture thread of daily jewelry!  
I'm waiting for my camera back from DH; he makes fun of my little Nikon coolpix, but he demanded to use it on his recent trip.  LOL...

I know the ladies here have some amazing pieces and I love to see how we all put them together differently.


----------



## bumb1ebee

Hello all!
Not sure if a similar thread has been made before but I couldn't find it using the search function...so I thought I would start a new thread if y'all don't mind!

What's YOUR stance on mixing metals?  I know some girls think it's weird if you wear gold with silver/white gold/platinum, whereas other people are all for it.  How do you feel about it, what do you personally do, and why?
Just for fun


----------



## Necromancer

I like the different metals so I wear them, sometimes together and sometimes  not. It all depends on what I feel like wearing. For instance, today I'm wearing rings in yellow gold with diamonds on my left hand, and a blue labradorite set in silver on my right hand. I also have several watches that have a mix of metals and I like the look of them.


----------



## lovely_bag

bumb1ebee said:


> Hello all!
> Not sure if a similar thread has been made before but I couldn't find it using the search function...so I thought I would start a new thread if y'all don't mind!
> 
> What's YOUR stance on mixing metals?  I know some girls think it's weird if you wear gold with silver/white gold/platinum, whereas other people are all for it.  How do you feel about it, what do you personally do, and why?
> Just for fun


I probably take it too seriously! 

I started wearing yellow gold (bean-necklace in yellow gold) and now I am not sure, if whitegold prong studs in my ears would look nice, together with the yellow gold necklace. 

still undecided!


----------



## thebella111

I personally prefer silver. I'm half asian, and I find that yellow gold can look tacky on me because of the yellow in my skintone. 

However, I have handbags with gold hardware that I use all of the time, I guess I don't count handbag hardware as a part of my "no-yellow-gold" rule lol


----------



## OlgaMUA

I usually don't mix


----------



## imum

Mix & match can work well, keep it simple though


----------



## skyqueen

I'm so anal I match my jewelry, handbags and shoes.
I've got to break this cycle! Tonight, I may try silver jewelry with GHW handbag/shoes.


----------



## chanel-girl

I like to wear both metals, but I like them to be tied in some how. I think my TT watch really helps integrate both metals.


----------



## ashleyroe

i say if they compliment eachother, go for it!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I'm all about mixing...I just put on what I feel like that day.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I'm wearing my diamond white gold prong studs with a yellow gold necklace...diamond match any colour, and the prongs on studs are so small, they blend in with the diamond and aren't that noticable...  Go for it!


----------



## nc.girl

chanel-girl said:


> I like to wear both metals, but I like them to be tied in some how. I think my TT watch really helps integrate both metals.



I'm the same way; one piece of two-tone jewelry like a watch really opens up the options for mixing your other pieces.


----------



## temo

I agree, and I like to mix white and yellow gold by tying them together.  I usually wear 2 "sister" (1 white, 1 yellow) bangles with 1 white, 1 yellow band for thumb rings.  My watch and wedding band are both 2tone as well, so I figure I'm covered, to wear whatever other pieces I like in any color.  I have a pair of diamond hoops in yellow gold, that I like to wear often because the prongs are white gold, and it seems like the 2tone effect too.


----------



## Candice0985

i'll wear white gold diamond studs, rose gold necklace, and yellow gold and white bracelets...I think if its evenly dispersed throughout your jewellery that you are wearing it doesn't look obvious and forced, everything works together.


----------



## octopus17

nc.girl said:


> I'm the same way; one piece of two-tone jewelry like a watch really opens up the options for mixing your other pieces.



Ditto. You can wear whatever without having to think twice about it!


----------



## bumb1ebee

Hm, I guess everyone mixes metals now! I used to think it was kind of odd, but now I don't think so at all. It's nice to have a bit of everything


----------



## Charlie

^^ Agree. Four years ago I wouldn't have done it. I wouldn't dare mixing anything. Clothing, fabric, metals, etc. The purse forum has definitely change my style  !


----------



## jewel obsessed

I was wondering how my fellow TPFers mix their white gold jewelry with their yellow or rose gold pieces. Growing up in the 90's I wore all yellow gold, as such was the trend, but as I got older (particularly in middle and HS) I only wore silver and WG. About a year and a  half ago I got my Cartier Love bracelet in RG and I got the matching ring this spring. I have since tried to buy some YG to match (as cartier's RG is very subtle and goes with YG) but I hate to get rid of all my WG jewels. I would love to see pics of how you all mix your gold colors and still pull off a sleek look. TIA!


----------



## charl58

Would love to see some pics too.  I recently received an email from Tiffany regarding their bangles.  The model was wearing rose, white, and yellow together.  I never would have thought to put all 3 colors together but it looked gorgeous!  I really like the mixed look.


----------



## GucciObsessed

I actually think rose gold looks the best with white gold. Yellow and white gold together I am not a fan of. I usually wear my diamond studs, diamond solitare pendant, e ring, tennis bracelet (all set in white gold) and ss cartier tank watch layered with one rose gold Ippolita bangle. I think maybe this is the key? Most of the jewelry should be of one type WG, RG or YG with one or two alternating metal pieces to make it "pop".


----------



## kgirl<3

I mix quite a bit, have photos on my blackberry and will post once the bb network is up and running again.

Until then, here's a quick description of my left hand/wrist: yellow gold & diamond eternity band, silver cable bracelet with pearl & yellow gold ends,  simple silver watch, yellow & white gold cable linked flower bracelet with diamonds, blue leather cord with pearl & silver pendant.

Edit: photo attached. Hope that helps!


----------



## skyqueen

I have 4 two tone eternity bangles...2 YG, 2 WG with a matching two tone stack ring. When done right you can mix/match most metals.


----------



## lanasyogamama

charl58 said:


> Would love to see some pics too.  I recently received an email from Tiffany regarding their bangles.  The model was wearing rose, white, and yellow together.  I never would have thought to put all 3 colors together but it looked gorgeous!  I really like the mixed look.




I loved that ad too!


----------



## nc.girl

skyqueen said:


> I have 4 two tone eternity bangles...2 YG, 2 WG with a matching two tone stack ring. When done right you can mix/match most metals.



I love how this looks; very nice!


----------



## labelwhore04

I can't believe i'm even asking this, mixing gold and silver used to be my biggest pet peeve! I just bought a gold michael kors watch that i want to wear everyday but i also have a bunch of silver bracelets that i i've had for years and never take off. Now i feel like i have to choose to wear either the gold watch or the silver bracelets. I love both so much and i was thinking maybe i could wear the watch on one hand and the bracelets on the other, or is that really ugly? I honestly can't tell anymore. I don't want to look mis-matchy mixing gold and silver. What do you ladies think? Acceptable or fashion faux pas?

Here's some pics of the pieces i'm talking about


----------



## etk123

Not just acceptable, super cute together! Your eye just needs to get used to looking at the different colors together.


----------



## tiffanystar

Just bumping this thread as would love to see more pics. Mixing metals looks amazing.


----------



## Jujuma

Here's one way I do it. I also do it with bracelets and rings. Pictures from iPhone so not the best. 16" wg dbty round stones, 16" yg dbty marquise stoned, 20" rose gold dbty Helen Ficalora with multi colored charms.


----------



## jtc103

skyqueen said:
			
		

> I have 4 two tone eternity bangles...2 YG, 2 WG with a matching two tone stack ring. When done right you can mix/match most metals.



Sky, love this!  

I have trouble mixing my metal colors too but would like to start experimenting.  I need some pieces to bring the 2 or 3 colors together.


----------



## tiffanystar

Jujuma said:


> Here's one way I do it. I also do it with bracelets and rings. Pictures from iPhone so not the best. 16" wg dbty round stones, 16" yg dbty marquise stoned, 20" rose gold dbty Helen Ficalora with multi colored charms.
> 
> View attachment 1546131




Fabulous


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Here's one way I do it. I also do it with bracelets and rings. Pictures from iPhone so not the best. 16" wg dbty round stones, 16" yg dbty marquise stoned, 20" rose gold dbty Helen Ficalora with multi colored charms.



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Jujuma

Thank you all. Sometimes I throw a small fourth necklace on. Either short or hits in the middle between the ones I have on. But this is my basic day look.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jujuma said:


> Thank you all. Sometimes I throw a small fourth necklace on. Either short or hits in the middle between the ones I have on. But this is my basic day look.



Do you have a trick for keeping the necklaces from tangling?  I wear two necklaces together and I constantly have to "unwind" them from one another!!


----------



## jewel obsessed

Hi Ladies! I signed in today and to my surprise this thread has been getting some response! I thought it was lost in cyber space haha. I love the pics so far. I have no yet seen this tiffany ad everyone is mentioning but i know the three colors look great together (like the cartier trinity) when done in one piece. my issue is getting my separate pieces to work together. Soon i will be picking up a diamond station necklace I had made by my jeweler (it was in a white gold chain i didnt like very much but it will now be done in a nice YG cable link ! im so excited!!) and i will try to see if i can layer that with my delicate WG and diamond necklaces/pendants. I will post pics as soon as I get my pretty piece. Please keep posting more gorgeous photos ladies!!


----------



## Greentea

I actually prefer to mix and match. Here are my treasures:

YG Cartier Love
Vintage Tiffany silver cuff with gold ball clasp
Tiffany Victoria diamond Tennis bracelet
Zoe Chicco YG Spike bracelet


----------



## lanasyogamama

Here are pics of my mixed color hands.

Left hand - YG WR, YG ER with Plat progs, SS Ballon Bleu
Right hand - XL Trinity Ring, YG Love


----------



## Jujuma

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Do you have a trick for keeping the necklaces from tangling?  I wear two necklaces together and I constantly have to "unwind" them from one another!!



They get tangled but really not that bad. Once you leave it alone and accept that it's going to tangle a little it's ok. They wrap maybe twice in the back just ignore it and it usually won't get worse.


----------



## Jujuma

Another way to mix, wg watch, yg charm bracelet, wg tennis bracelet. On other hand John Hardy wg citrine ring, great for bringing everything together.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Jujuma said:
			
		

> They get tangled but really not that bad. Once you leave it alone and accept that it's going to tangle a little it's ok. They wrap maybe twice in the back just ignore it and it usually won't get worse.



Thanks!!! I tried linking the two necklaces together but I guess since my two chains are different weights, they were constantly rolling together. Now that I separated them, I see better results!!  

Also, love your mix!


----------



## xoxo1858

I have mostly yellow gold MOP pieces and I am thinking of getting a white gold piece. I am worried that it will look weird mixing the two especial since my Love bracelet is also yellow gold. Does anyone mix the two?


----------



## I'll take two

xoxo1858 said:


> I have mostly yellow gold MOP pieces and I am thinking of getting a white gold piece. I am worried that it will look weird mixing the two especial since my Love bracelet is also yellow gold. Does anyone mix the two?


I wouldn't worry lots of people do mix white,yellow and rose gold .
There is no right or wrong as we all like different things so just choose what you like.


----------



## burberryprncess

I wear both VCA WG and YG at the same time.    The look is modern.


----------



## beachy10

I only mix WG with YG if their are diamonds set in WG. For me WG by itself doesn't do it for me. There are lots of ladies on the forum who mix metals and it looks great.


----------



## the1kayladawn

I always mix metals... It's my favorite look.


----------



## lubird217

I love mixing! I have a YG/MOP and I wear it long with a WG/Turq. extended so that it looks layered. It's my new favorite thing! What's better than a beautiful long VCA? 2!


----------



## xoxo1858

Thanks for the advice. THinking of adding turquoise with white gold to my mop with yellow gold pieces


----------



## burberryprncess

xoxo1858 said:


> Thanks for the advice. THinking of adding turquoise with white gold to my mop with yellow gold pieces



That's a fabulous combination.


----------



## surfergirljen

xoxo1858 said:


> Thanks for the advice. THinking of adding turquoise with white gold to my mop with yellow gold pieces



Interesting, I have those two combos and would never put them together. I was going to say I might if the centre was the same ie: WG/MOP and YG/MOP. I think it's just personal taste though!


----------



## Samia

I don't have any yet but my plan is to get 3 sweet alhambra in RG and YG and mix it up.


----------



## xoxo1858

surfergirljen said:


> Interesting, I have those two combos and would never put them together. I was going to say I might if the centre was the same ie: WG/MOP and YG/MOP. I think it's just personal taste though!



That's what I am worried about. I also have a yellow gold love bracelt that I leave on all the time and am worried that the white gold will look weird with the bracelt. I don't know wha to do.


----------



## Junkenpo

xoxo1858 said:


> Thanks for the advice. THinking of adding turquoise with white gold to my mop with yellow gold pieces



I'm thinking of doing it on the itty bitty scale.  I have a yg/mop sweet butterfly and i'm thinking of adding the wg/turq butterfly.  

I love mixed metals though.


----------



## lara0112

I mix all three metals but for some reason wear rg on one side, and yellow gold/steel on the other. don't like the other combinations for some reason


----------



## princessLIL

i mix my yg vintage alhambra ear clips with wg and 6 d love bracelet.


----------



## LVoeletters

Would you mix say... a rose gold bracelet with silver charms? What about yellow gold, rose gold and white gold? What about yellow gold and white gold? What do you think about mixing gold on one item?


----------



## etk123

I think mixing colors on the same piece is great! Tiffany has been mixing it up a little bit. I think it's refreshing to see something a little unexpected.


----------



## laurineg1

I think mixing metals is great...but would not put silver with gold.  Keep gold with gold, and silver with silver.


----------



## saligator

I have a 14 kt oval chain delicate bracelet. I like the 14kt because it almost goes with both metals (isn't too yellow). On it, I have put "charms" that are pendants from various tiny necklaces that I had in my life that are way too small to wear around my neck, but look perfect as charms. The charms are all made up from various stones and colors of gold and it works really well.


----------



## jgeff

I just bought a silver watch, but quickly realized that almost all of my purses have gold hardwear. Would I look crazy if I wore them together? Also, I'm thinking about getting the same watch in rose gold, would a rose gold watch look okay with a purse with gold hardwear?


----------



## mamaluvsbags

I mix EVERYTHING! But, that's just me. Even if you don't want to mix metals on your jewelry, I definitely wouldn't worry about the hardware.


----------



## redskynight

Mixing metals can work but I never do it.


----------



## etk123

No need for your jewelry to match you handbag lol! We'd love to see your new watch!


----------



## Candice0985

mix away! no one will notice your hardware doesnt match your jewellery  just enjoy and mix rose, white, and gold!


----------



## Golden Touch

I mix!


----------



## juicyincouture

I do it often.


----------



## phillj12

I never used to mix...all white gold, stainless, silver, but I just got a Love bracelet in gold and I have several DY bracelets with a touch of gold. I think it's fine to mix...esp with your bags!


----------



## cupcake34

Mixing metals is best! I do that all the time and I think it looks very good!


----------



## doreenjoy

cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Mixing metals is best! I do that all the time and I think it looks very good!



ITA. just look at some of the fashion spreads.. It's very in right now and looks so chic.


----------



## DvoraSchleffer

In fact, together they can sometimes look even better than each one apart. I usually don't like wearing gold but when mixed with silver, it's a different story


----------



## Jazz77

Sometimes with bracelets, I mix rose and white gold or white and yellow gold.  But usually if I'm wearing, say, gold earrings, I will wear a gold necklace or ring.  I usually stick to one color family (excluding the occasional mixed bracelet), even down to the hardware of my handbags.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

mixing metals is the best! i do it with jewelry, bags and shoes and jewelry, and even my home decor is a big mix of gold, silver and champagne tones. It's actually very liberating lol.


----------



## LipGlossQueen

What about if your wedding set is a certain metal? Do you match your watch and bracelets to them? My rings are white gold but I've been dying for a gold tone Michael Kors watch and  I have a bunch of gold tone stack bangle bracelets to wear with the watch. Is that okay? I know I've seen celebrities do it, I think? Maybe Rachel Zoe? Lol, hey if they can, why not us? What do you think?


----------



## emcosmo1639

LamborghiniGirl said:


> mixing metals is the best! i do it with jewelry, bags and shoes and jewelry, and even my home decor is a big mix of gold, silver and champagne tones. *It's actually very liberating lol.*



I like this view.  Im like you and mix metals all the time.  If I want to wear something I'm going to--I sure as heck am not going to let what metal it is get in the way of my wearing/carrying it!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

LamborghiniGirl said:


> mixing metals is the best! i do it with jewelry, bags and shoes and jewelry, and even my home decor is a big mix of gold, silver and champagne tones. It's actually very liberating lol.



Exactly! I love your way of thinking--I mix metals all the time.


----------



## MissNataliie

I was wondering, what are your thoughts on mixing metals? 
Next week I'll be visiting Tiffany's to buy the Tiffany Lock's mini heart lock pendent in either rose gold or yellow gold. I would also like a DBTY bracelet in the future to match which ever gold I go with. The thing is, I prefer the way the yellow gold pendent looks online, but I think the DBTY looks better in rose gold as I don't love the way yellow gold and diamonds look when together. This could all change next week, though! I don't have a Tiffany's near me so next week will be the first time I see them in person. So, what are your thoughts? Does yellow gold and rose gold look good when worn at the same time, or should I stick to one gold at a time? And what do you think about yellow gold and diamonds together? 

Yellow gold mini heart lock pendent:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+130346-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26914582

Rose gold mini heart lock pendent: 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+675129-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=26914663

Rose gold DBTY:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+578712-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=28274513

Yellow gold DBTY:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+1-c+287458-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+1-t&sku=10769051


----------



## designerdiva40

I don't know if I'd mix RG & YG but WG goes great with RG so if you have your heart set on RG then perhaps you could get a bracelet in WG.

Personally I love YG & although I love RG on others it doesn't suit my skin tone as well as YG & WG.


----------



## designerdiva40

Forgot to add I have the mini heart lock in SS but would love it in YG


----------



## Susan45

I have 2 keys one rose gold the old yellow gold and I wear them together on a yellow gold chain,  they look great together.  The rose gold key is smaller.  The SA recommended it.


----------



## benchwarmer

I love that mini heart lock pendant in both golds, wow, it's beautiful!  I remember your original thread when you were deciding, great choice!  Like designerdiva40 said, I'd mix yg and wg but not yg and rg.   The only way I'd mix yg and rg were in a tri-color manner, like a trio of yg/rg/wg worn together in three different bangles that coordinate or a tri-color ring like Cartier makes a double C 6-row tricolor that is insanely pretty.   At one point yg and diamonds was not a look I liked at all but now I'm loving it.   But yg at that point was just not in style and dated looking, maybe this was early 2000, late 90's, I can't remember exactly but yg wasn't really 'it' at one point.  Now yg looks modern and fresh and still classic some how, that's why I think yg looks fantastic with diamonds bec. it's in again.    I can't picture yg going out of fashion again like it did for a short time there, if anything I think it will find it's way back and become pretty mainstream in the near future.  We might even see a return in e-ring settings in yg in the younger set.  There are already rose gold e-ring settings that the very modern and stylish are wearing now ie. Blake Lively.


----------



## stmary

designerdiva40 said:


> I don't know if I'd mix RG & YG but WG goes great with RG so if you have your heart set on RG then perhaps you could get a bracelet in WG.
> 
> Personally I love YG & although I love RG on others it doesn't suit my skin tone as well as YG & WG.



Completely agree with this. Rg looks nicer with WG but YG &RG is a bit off I think. RG makes my skin look pale, such a shame cus i love RG tone.


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> I don't know if I'd mix RG & YG but WG goes great with RG so if you have your heart set on RG then perhaps you could get a bracelet in WG.
> 
> Personally I love YG & although I love RG on others it doesn't suit my skin tone as well as YG & WG.


----------



## Designpurchaser

benchwarmer said:


> I love that mini heart lock pendant in both golds, wow, it's beautiful!  I remember your original thread when you were deciding, great choice!  Like designerdiva40 said, I'd mix yg and wg but not yg and rg.   The only way I'd mix yg and rg were in a tri-color manner, like a trio of yg/rg/wg worn together in three different bangles that coordinate or a tri-color ring like Cartier makes a double C 6-row tricolor that is insanely pretty.   At one point yg and diamonds was not a look I liked at all but now I'm loving it.   But yg at that point was just not in style and dated looking, maybe this was early 2000, late 90's, I can't remember exactly but yg wasn't really 'it' at one point.  Now yg looks modern and fresh and still classic some how, that's why I think yg looks fantastic with diamonds bec. it's in again.    I can't picture yg going out of fashion again like it did for a short time there, if anything I think it will find it's way back and become pretty mainstream in the near future.  We might even see a return in e-ring settings in yg in the younger set.  There are already rose gold e-ring settings that the very modern and stylish are wearing now ie. Blake Lively.



I agree with this. Yellow gold was quite dated at one point but it's back and I like it again although I have to say it depends on the piece


----------



## zeusthegreatest

Designpurchaser said:


> I agree with this. Yellow gold was quite dated at one point but it's back and I like it again although I have to say it depends on the piece


i did not mix until last year and now i do! i figured if cartier can do it, i can do it too!!! i started with my hands, have not moved up yet! so only WG and platinum "upstairs" (neck and ears), while downstairs (hands, fingers and the ankles) get the lot! current snapshot, and YG and RG in my option is just fine! thou it depends on the piece and your skin! my neck and my hands r not the same color.  i now have 2 gold chains on left ankle, WG and YG. i've basically run out of places to place more mixes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpup

I'm not a big fan of rose gold and yellow gold together but do mix white gold/platinum with either one. I also think it might depend on the shade of rose gold. Some rose gold is really coppery and some is more blush colored. I think you can mix the blush colored rose with yellow. 

I had really wanted dbty earrings in rose gold-until I saw them in person at Tiffanys. For some reason I just didn't think they looked as good as the yellow gold or white gold- and I LOVE rose gold. Weird...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Designpurchaser

zeusthegreatest said:


> i did not mix until last year and now i do! i figured if cartier can do it, i can do it too!!! i started with my hands, have not moved up yet! so only WG and platinum "upstairs" (neck and ears), while downstairs (hands, fingers and the ankles) get the lot! current snapshot, and YG and RG in my option is just fine! thou it depends on the piece and your skin! my neck and my hands r not the same color.  i now have 2 gold chains on left ankle, WG and YG. i've basically run out of places to place more mixes!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Haha yes sometimes we need more wrists and fingers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Designpurchaser

zeusthegreatest said:


> i did not mix until last year and now i do! i figured if cartier can do it, i can do it too!!! i started with my hands, have not moved up yet! so only WG and platinum "upstairs" (neck and ears), while downstairs (hands, fingers and the ankles) get the lot! current snapshot, and YG and RG in my option is just fine! thou it depends on the piece and your skin! my neck and my hands r not the same color.  i now have 2 gold chains on left ankle, WG and YG. i've basically run out of places to place more mixes!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



WOW, just seen pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My favourite colour gold is yellow and I love it with diamonds (my wedding set is YG and have several YG/diamond pieces). I am blonde and have very pale skin with both yellow and pink undertones, so yellow gold looks best on me closely followed by rose gold.  I like white gold and platinum too but think they can look a bit industrial on their own (e.g. plain necklace or bracelet), so I prefer them mixed with diamonds or other gemstones in the same piece. 

I only recently started experimenting with mixing metals and have to say that I am not a fan of wearing yellow gold and rose gold alongside each other (with the exception of my Cartier Trinity ring where white gold is also in the mix), however I don't mind them worn separately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissNataliie

benchwarmer said:


> I love that mini heart lock pendant in both golds, wow, it's beautiful!  I remember your original thread when you were deciding, great choice!  Like designerdiva40 said, I'd mix yg and wg but not yg and rg.   The only way I'd mix yg and rg were in a tri-color manner, like a trio of yg/rg/wg worn together in three different bangles that coordinate or a tri-color ring like Cartier makes a double C 6-row tricolor that is insanely pretty.   At one point yg and diamonds was not a look I liked at all but now I'm loving it.   But yg at that point was just not in style and dated looking, maybe this was early 2000, late 90's, I can't remember exactly but yg wasn't really 'it' at one point.  Now yg looks modern and fresh and still classic some how, that's why I think yg looks fantastic with diamonds bec. it's in again.    I can't picture yg going out of fashion again like it did for a short time there, if anything I think it will find it's way back and become pretty mainstream in the near future.  We might even see a return in e-ring settings in yg in the younger set.  There are already rose gold e-ring settings that the very modern and stylish are wearing now ie. Blake Lively.



I know, they're STUNNING! I was leaning towards the SS because of the price, but after seeing several photos of the necklace in RG/YG I fell in love. That, and the gold is my *dream* necklace (if that makes sense). Blake Lively's ring is GORGEOUS. I absolutely love that shade of gold. It looks rose gold, but very light almost to the point of yellow gold. I love it! I need to figure out the RG-k amount and buy everything in that shade
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissNataliie

Thank you everyone for the help! I probably won't be mixing the two golds, but maybe one of them with white gold. And I'll keep an open mind when I go to Tiffany's and see the DBTY YG bracelet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amrx87

I like the way rose gold and silvertones metals look togther
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Designpurchaser

This forum has done funny things to my brain....I've gone from being a white gold / platinum lover to now considering a YG piece....lordy..what's happening!!!!


----------



## jade

I got this watch to encourage mixing.  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/skagen-...e=skagen_round_case_mesh_strap_watch:297868_2

I realized that I am not 100% sold on yellow gold,  but I do like burnished or brushed finishes.  I think these do look great next to silver or white gold.  I also like when copper is in the mix too.


----------



## Mellypink

I like to mix as well and think certain pieces look really nice mixed together.


----------



## Designpurchaser

I'm going to start giving it a go, afterall my Santos is two colours.


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> This forum has done funny things to my brain....I've gone from being a white gold / platinum lover to now considering a YG piece....lordy..what's happening!!!!



Lol......I know when I joined I hated YG & had sold it all but I slowly became hooked again.....the jewellery forum is  more dangerous to your bank account than any bag forum


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Lol......I know when I joined I hated YG & had sold it all but I slowly became hooked again.....the jewellery forum is  more dangerous to your bank account than any bag forum



It so is DD and I thought I had all the pieces in my collection that I would be happy with! WRONG!


----------



## designerdiva40

Designpurchaser said:


> It so is DD and I thought I had all the pieces in my collection that I would be happy with! WRONG!



Are we ever happy


----------



## Designpurchaser

designerdiva40 said:


> Are we ever happy



I'm watch and ring content


----------



## stmary

Ladies,
    I'm planning to get Cartier watch in SS but all my jewelry are YG.  I do like to coordinate the color but however the two tone for Cartier does not sing to my heart. I like all gold look but I have to be honest to myself that the price is way over my  budget. What would you do? Would you get ss watch or not? I thought about tank solo yg but somehow I'm attracted to tank francaise or blue ballon more.  Please help!


----------



## Harpertoo

In general I do mix metals. 
I wear my Cartier trinity on my right hand with Plat. on my left....but I have to say when I wear RG rings on my left, I feel like my SS tank francaise does not go well.
I have a Baume & Mercier with a SS body and RG face that seems like a softer mix. I was just wondering myself if I made a mistake setting my last ring in RG since I love my tank francaise.

Edit - it just occurred to me, my RG ring and diamond are very warm....that may be my issue with the combo. You may have more balanced jewelry you're mixing!? Have you tried on the SS watches with your YG jewelry?


----------



## stmary

Hi Harpertoo, thank you for your input. I have not but I am going to this week. I'm hoping I will get some opinions before I proceed with my purchase. I have however tried silver bead bracelet with my YG love bangle and I am not comfortable with the idea/look. I just looked through their website and the only two tome watch that catch my eye is tank anglaise but its in rose gold and ss. I dont know if rose gold would go well with yg? 
Im thinking maybe i should get trinity ring so that it can balance the yg jewelry and ss watch somehow?


----------



## PurpleLo

If your watch is ss and everything else is gold I don't think it will look bad because its quite common to see silver-tone watches...I feel like they are kind of an exception to the mixing metals debate. I think the trinity ring doesn't have enough presence to unite the two metals on its own, but as I said before, I don't think you should worry.


----------



## stmary

Thanks PurpleLo. I think that will settle it then. I shall get the watch in ss. The next question will be either to go for tank francaise or ballon blue? I like both. Tank is classic n can be worn dress up or down but ballon blue is fresh, modern and just stunning... Hmm i don't really like being in this delimma


----------



## PurpleLo

stmary said:


> Thanks PurpleLo. I think that will settle it then. I shall get the watch in ss. The next question will be either to go for tank francaise or ballon blue? I like both. Tank is classic n can be worn dress up or down but ballon blue is fresh, modern and just stunning... Hmm i don't really like being in this delimma


Haha it's a lovely dilemma 

I would like to buy either a cartier or Rolex sometime in the future and the ballon blue and tank francaise are my fave cartiers as well. I think I have a slight preference for the ballon because I love the shape. However this decision is a good long time away for me


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I mix metal - I think it looks very modern


----------



## ashleyroe

Sophie-Rose said:


> I mix metal - I think it looks very modern


 
i agree! I love mixing metals. I use to hate it because I wasn't a fan of gold. but as I've gotten older i'm appreciating gold a lot more. mixing metals to me, is almost like mixing textures with clothing. it makes it more interesting to look at.


----------



## RosiePink

I am one of those people who love cohesiveness. My socks match my outfit most of the time just to give you an idea how far I take it. That being said, I was wondering how you ladies feel mixing metals when it comes to pieces you wear every day (wedding set, studs, RHR, etc.). For example, if your wedding set was white gold, would you opt for any 'every day' yellow gold jewelry?

I know mixing metals is personal preference all the way but I am having a hard time wearing my white metal pieces as I slowly realize how much I love yellow gold. My diamond studs are platinum so I feel like I can't wear any yellow gold if I want to wear those. I also have the hardest time investing into more expensive pieces because I never know what color metal to buy.

How do you choose your metals? Buying what you have the most of or what the individual piece looks best in?


----------



## cupcake34

I buy what I like... and TBH, I LOVE mixing metals.. it makes everything look so, well, nice! Every piece looks more special, IMO. I mix metals everyday and wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## nc.girl

I buy what I like. I prefer yellow gold, so the biggest majority of my jewelry consists of YG pieces. I have some white gold, just not near as much of it. Have you considered buying a piece that already has mixed metals? That would make it super easy to start mixing metals, since you'd have a piece that ties both colors in together.


----------



## Junkenpo

I like yg, but my ering is platinum and my wedding band is titanium.  lol My everyday necklace (tiffany schlumberger ladybug) is a tiny pave platinum ladybug set on a yg chain. I wear yg earrings and a yg/onyx bracelet. 

As you can tell, I wear what I like. I don't think I look mismatched, but I'm definitely not matchy-matchy.  

I think diamond studs go with everything and prefer them to be set in a white metal, regardless of the color of the rest your jewelry.


----------



## Jesssh

The more you mix within an outfit, the more cohesive it will be.

I had two silver stacking rings, then bought a rose gold stacking ring to stick in between them, so now it's easy to mix rose gold and silver. I can wear a rose gold watch and silver earrings with the rings for example. The trick is to repeat the mixing pattern. Layering necklaces, stacking rings or bracelets, multiple rings on one hand, two-tone pieces, etc. can help.

Also you can wear bags, scarfs, and clothing with warmer tones which will blend with the yellow gold to make it not look out of place.

If you are investing a lot of money in jewelry, think through some mixing possibilities before buying so that you can get the most use out of an item. It does take more thought to mix if you are used to wearing one tone of metal.


----------



## secw1977

This is such a great thread. I have similar issues. My wedding set and earrings are all platinum. My husband has bought me several other items of jewellery which are silver, yellow and rose gold. I love seeing everyone on this forum mixing their metals, but I never really feel that I pull it off....


----------



## HauteMama

I feel very strongly that diamond studs in WG or platinum go with ANYTHING. So little of the metal is visible, so those set in white metals are just plain sparkle and no one even notices the metal. I am not terribly fond of mixing metals - it can look great on others but never feels comfortable for me.  I adore YG and that's mostly what I wear, but I wear my WG diamond studs with everything.


----------



## PurpleLo

I love mixing metals and I agree jesssh that the more you mix the more cohesive it will be. A two toned watch usually helps alot. I also agree with HauteMama that diamond studs set in white gold can easily be mixed with other metals without worry.


----------



## Carnel

I'm also one of those girls who don't like mixing metals...but since I got married with a diamond & platinum/WG wedding set last year I had to learn mixing yellow & white gold. 

It gave me a few headaches because almost all my jewellery was yellow gold before that but I got used to it. 

I even feel like it gives me more options to coordinate with my outfits...and an excuse to buy some more jewellery


----------



## Monica

It's a really nice look to wear (for example) all WG jewelry and then add one RG ring or bracelet. 

For year I was not mixing at all until I received a set of  YG rings and later a RG bracelet. It really stands out when you wear one RG item together with WG jewelry.


----------



## RosiePink

I think mixing metals is beautiful and everybody seems to get it right but me! I love seeing it on other people but whenever I attempt to do it, I feel like I look sloppy and am very conscious of the fact that I'm mismatched. I went out today and bought some cheapie gold CZ studs because I can not get away from the yellow gold! I am very pale but have obvious yellow undertones and the yellow gold really warms my skin. 


I received a white gold heart for my 21st birthday when I had originally been leaning towards yellow gold. To this day, I still regret not buying the yellow gold. Maybe when I have the funds, I will reset the stones into yellow gold but I figure for the cost I could probably find a similar piece in yellow gold already made. 

I wish this obsession with yellow gold started before I bought all my must-haves. :shame:


----------



## BunnyRoca

My engagement ring is platinum while my wedding ring is rose gold. I think the combo is fresh and unexpected. I'm currently thinking about adding a yellow gold right hand ring to my everyday-no-brainer jewelry routine.


----------



## BreadnGem

I don't mind mixing metals if the pieces are not worn close together, like wg ring and rg necklace, for e.g. But I have difficulty wearing diff colored metals close together, like layering a rg and a silver necklace, or wearing a yg bracelet with a wg ring. I'm not a fan of two tone jewelry but I am considering getting a two tone watch at some point so that I can wear diff metal rings and bracelets together.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I've always been matchy , but now this


----------



## mad_for_chanel

And this


----------



## cupcake34

> And this



LOVE your ring and bracelet stacks!! 

Mad_for_Chanel, do you think that the Rainbow Love and a tennis bracelet go well together IRL? Do the coloured stones and diamonds match fine?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> LOVE your ring and bracelet stacks!!
> 
> Mad_for_Chanel, do you think that the Rainbow Love and a tennis bracelet go well together IRL? Do the coloured stones and diamonds match fine?



Thanks! 

Rainbow & tennis bracelet isn't exactly a good combination in reality! I was testing them out at home . Maybe too fussy for my personal liking & may also scratch the love bracelet


----------



## cupcake34

> Rainbow & tennis bracelet isn't exactly a good combination in  reality! I was testing them out at home . Maybe too fussy for my  personal liking & may also scratch the love bracelet



Thanks for your reply! You are right, both are outstanding pieces that maybe should be worn on their own.

Do you actually like your Rainbow Love or your tennis bracelet more?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Thanks for your reply! You are right, both are outstanding pieces that maybe should be worn on their own.
> 
> Do you actually like your Rainbow Love or your tennis bracelet more?



Hard to decide. I like variety. Today's all white gold , platinum & diamonds !


----------



## Blackpata

I personally buy individual pieces for their beauty, not necessarily for the type of metal. Although I prefer white gold, platinum, silver..I have fallen in love with yellow gold pieces which I wear on their own.


----------



## cherrycookies

My wedding set is platinum & I mix it with WG & YG bracelets, all becos I have been wanting to get a flap with GHW & wanted something to match so I recently been wearing mixed metals though my DH is not a fan of mixing. To me, WG & platinum looks about the same.

If plain, I prefer YG actually but with diamonds, I prefer WG or platinum


----------



## cung

I buy jewelry by its own beauty not to match with other pieces. I have WG, YG and RG pieces but wearing only 2 metals at the same time. I prefer to match metals for earrings and necklace, rings and bracelet.


----------



## RosiePink

mad_for_chanel said:


> I've always been matchy , but now this


Okay this ring is to die for! Stunning.


----------



## RosiePink

cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2191868
> 
> 
> My wedding set is platinum & I mix it with WG & YG bracelets, all becos I have been wanting to get a flap with GHW & wanted something to match so I recently been wearing mixed metals though my DH is not a fan of mixing. To me, WG & platinum looks about the same.
> 
> If plain, I prefer YG actually but with diamonds, I prefer WG or platinum


I really love the mixing of the bracelets. I can usually feel okay about mixing bracelets or rings but I can't even imagine mixing earrings and a necklace. I need to start experimenting so I can find a way I feel comfortable!


----------



## katieny

mad_for_chanel said:


> And this



Gorgeous!
I like to mix somedays and others I wear all white gold.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

RosiePink said:


> Okay this ring is to die for! Stunning.




Thank you RosiePink.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

katieny said:


> Gorgeous!
> I like to mix somedays and others I wear all white gold.



Thank you. I feel the same about mixing metals. Depends on my mood & the rest of my outfit.


----------



## XCCX

I can't mix metals, I just can't! My watches are 2 tone but the rest of the jewelry I wear is either all WG or all YG. I match my jewelry to the outfit and hardware of the bag _and_ shoes that I'm wearing!!!  :shame:


----------



## jade

RosiePink said:


> I really love the mixing of the bracelets. I can usually feel okay about mixing bracelets or rings but I can't even imagine mixing earrings and a necklace. I need to start experimenting so I can find a way I feel comfortable!



I have been purposely choosing earrings/necklaces that are mixed metal for this reason.  Then I can mix and match with no consequence. . 

 A couple of months ago I got a necklace with a few simple charms.  Silver charms, gold chain.  Now I can pair any earrings.


----------



## TeenO

For my 25th anniversary I chose 2 bands, one yellow gold and one in white gold and stacked them. Will post a pic later as they are being sized right now. They look really nice together!


----------



## indecisivenoura

mixing is totally fine! its not like theres a rule that prevents you from doing so!


----------



## TJNEscada

I have gone through phases of wearing all yellow gold; all platinum or silver cast things, etc.  These days I mix since my fave watch (a vintage Hamilton) is stainless and 14k.


----------



## Lemonbee

I love mixing metals but I think it's all about personal preference.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

I think it purely depends on your personal preferences. Many of my friends, my Mom and cousin mix white, yellow and pink metals in jewellery, watch, accessories and it looks ok. Many of them have some two-tone items which makes it a bit easier.
As for me, I prefer platinum or silver and never buy anything yellow or pink just because I don't like them at all.  I prefer minimalist style, and these metals match it the best.


----------



## clydekiwi

Hi i need opinions please. Is it ok to wear silver with yellow gold thanks


----------



## snibor

Absolutely.


----------



## PurpleLo

I think so. I do it all the time.  I wear these gold bangles (white, yellow and pink) with a silver bracelet almost all the time now.


----------



## gr8onteej

I do it.


----------



## clydekiwi

PurpleLo said:


> I think so. I do it all the time.  I wear these gold bangles (white, yellow and pink) with a silver bracelet almost all the time now.



Love that! Where did u get the bracelet


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

There's a big thread about this already, please always search first


----------



## clydekiwi

Im happy this is still in style


----------



## PurpleLo

clydekiwi said:


> Im happy this is still in style


Replying in this thread rather than the other...the dove bracelet is from tiffany..it's the paloma picasso dove. Contemplating the love one in gold but think the peace and love concept might be too much..


----------



## clydekiwi

PurpleLo said:


> Replying in this thread rather than the other...the dove bracelet is from tiffany..it's the paloma picasso dove. Contemplating the love one in gold but think the peace and love concept might be too much..



Thank you! I dont think so.  Did u ever see the peace love world clothes? I have some and it would match real well  peaceloveworld.com


----------



## emem2

Im really into mixing nowadays so i wont feel like im overwearing yellow or white gold. I love stacking jewelry but it  makes me feel like im a walking display cabinet if im stacking all yellow or all white gold


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

I think it's purely a matter of personal taste. Do what makes you feel good!


----------



## CraftyPearl

Platinum may look too gray and dark against sterling silver and gold. Silver and gold mixes well though...


----------



## Caz71

Im wearing rose gold hoops. Yg necklace and.white gold bangle. No laws for me.


----------



## Caz71

I have a rose gold thin chain bracelet. Mix with silver dbty. Here pix. Luv wearing together!


----------



## tygerlyn

My dh has asked me to pick out a new wedding band for our anniversary. I'm almost 100% decided on the Cartier love band in platinum. Next year, I will be getting a new e-ring to replace my current e-ring. I haven't decided on the design yet. Would love to hear opinions on the type of ring I should get that would stack well with the Cartier wedding band. 

Additional background: My e-ring no longer fits me and is apparently too delicate to re-size as it is vintage so instead we'll be upgrading. As for the band, I never got one since we couldn't find one that worked with the vintage ring. I have sentimental attachment to my e-ring but really never wear as it is too delicate for everyday wear. Kind of opposite of how I thought I'd be with my engagement ring. 

Lastly I really hope to get a Cartier love bracelet this year in yellow gold. Do you think it would look strange to wear the bracelet on the same hand as my Cartier love band in platinum? I've seen photos of people wearing the ring and bracelet in the same metal but not different.


----------



## smallfry

tygerlyn said:


> My dh has asked me to pick out a new wedding band for our anniversary. I'm almost 100% decided on the Cartier love band in platinum. Next year, I will be getting a new e-ring to replace my current e-ring. I haven't decided on the design yet. Would love to hear opinions on the type of ring I should get that would stack well with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> Additional background: My e-ring no longer fits me and is apparently too delicate to re-size as it is vintage so instead we'll be upgrading. As for the band, I never got one since we couldn't find one that worked with the vintage ring. I have sentimental attachment to my e-ring but really never wear as it is too delicate for everyday wear. Kind of opposite of how I thought I'd be with my engagement ring.
> 
> Lastly I really hope to get a Cartier love bracelet this year in yellow gold. *Do you think it would look strange to wear the bracelet on the same hand as my Cartier love band in platinum? I've seen photos of people wearing the ring and bracelet in the same metal but not different.*



I have an issue with everything having to match, so I would prefer the same metal for both the band and bracelet.  Lots of people mix metals and pull it off beautifully, though.


----------



## ame

The metal thing isn't the issue, but you will likely have a hard time with the band going with many ering styles. That's a hard band to wear with other rings, I think.


----------



## katierose

ame said:


> The metal thing isn't the issue, but you will likely have a hard time with the band going with many ering styles. That's a hard band to wear with other rings, I think.



This!
I'd rather pick out both at the same time to make sure they look good together, and also fit together so they don't rub against each other and wear each other down. 
That said its your ring, or rings, so get what you love.


----------



## tygerlyn

If it were an option, I'd definitely pick them all out at the same time. I did lots of online searches and am leaning towards getting a pave ring or channel set ring. I've seen some others wear it like that and it looks nice, imo. Perhaps I should give up my hankering for the YG bracelet to prevent the clash of metals.


----------



## etk123

I wear white gold bracelet with pink gold wedding ring all the time, I love how they match but are different! But I agree that it's not an easy band to wear with an ering.


----------



## tygerlyn

Oh no, I am second-guessing myself now. I based the idea of wearing the Cartier love band with another ring after seeing how other TPF members stack theirs in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/love-ring-with-erings-and-other-stacks-800757.html. Right now I'm planning to get a really dainty pave solitaire ring to wear with it. In my mind the pair would look really nice together.  

I really want a Love bracelet and YG is my favorite one. I don't think I can swing getting one in platinum and I think WG would look off too. My dh would say the easy way to solve this problem is to not get any of them. Sigh.


----------



## Jesssh

What if you got the YG Love bracelet and not the Love ring? Why would you want both the ring and the bracelet? (It sounds a little matchy to me. )

Just something to think about. Then you can get 3 pieces that look good together - maybe a two-tone band that goes with an e-ring you love, and pulls in the yellow gold of the bracelet.


----------



## blumster

Jesssh said:


> What if you got the YG Love bracelet and not the Love ring? Why would you want both the ring and the bracelet? (It sounds a little matchy to me. )
> 
> Just something to think about. Then you can get 3 pieces that look good together - maybe a two-tone band that goes with an e-ring you love, and pulls in the yellow gold of the bracelet.


+1
I think both the bracelet and the ring look too matchy matchy for my taste-no offense to anyone who has both


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Have you considered the trinity ring instead? That would pull together the Love and your new engagement ring nicely!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I want to second what others mentioned above, the love ring doesn't stack nicely with other rings. I wear a pink gold and yellow gold stacked and none of my other rings look great with them.


----------



## tygerlyn

Thank you everyone for weighing in. I think I'm going to look for a diamond band instead and hopefully find a Cartier bracelet in YG. That way I won't be too matchy matchy or too mismatched. (Ha!)


----------



## Mad4baggs

tygerlyn said:


> My dh has asked me to pick out a new wedding band for our anniversary. I'm almost 100% decided on the Cartier love band in platinum. Next year, I will be getting a new e-ring to replace my current e-ring. I haven't decided on the design yet. Would love to hear opinions on the type of ring I should get that would stack well with the Cartier wedding band.
> 
> Additional background: My e-ring no longer fits me and is apparently too delicate to re-size as it is vintage so instead we'll be upgrading. As for the band, I never got one since we couldn't find one that worked with the vintage ring. I have sentimental attachment to my e-ring but really never wear as it is too delicate for everyday wear. Kind of opposite of how I thought I'd be with my engagement ring.
> 
> Lastly I really hope to get a Cartier love bracelet this year in yellow gold. Do you think it would look strange to wear the bracelet on the same hand as my Cartier love band in platinum? I've seen photos of people wearing the ring and bracelet in the same metal but not different.


 
I say get what you like; a lot of people mix metals now.  It wasn't popular a long time ago, but nowadays you can do whatever you like and it is ok.  I never mixed metals but I do now.  The way I solve this problem is when I'm mixing, I wear a yellow gold ring with a big silver cuff that has yellow gold on it.  One piece has the mixed colors, as does my nice watch, so when you incorporate one piece with both colors you can mix whatever you like with it, and it works.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mad4baggs

Ferdi_the_yak said:


> Have you considered the trinity ring instead? That would pull together the Love and your new engagement ring nicely!


 
I agree with this advice!


----------



## willwrk4bags

For me it's got nothing to do with mixing metals but with mixing styles. The Love is actually a very masculine pipe cut ring that is rather wide, I think about 3mm? Most modern ER styles are more delicate or antique vibe and they just do not mesh well IMO with the love. Also, with the Love being already 3mm thick stacking that with another thick ring or rings is a lot of width on the finger. I know that I have slim but short fingers and I have learned the hard way that 4mm is my limit no matter how many rings are stacked. I would highly suggest you try the Love on with ER styles before you commit. Buy a basic sterling pipe cut band in the same width as the Love and try on to your hearts content. Best of luck!


----------



## LucilleBall

willwrk4bags said:


> *For me it's got nothing to do with mixing metals but with mixing styles. The Love is actually a very masculine pipe cut ring that is rather wide*, I think about 3mm? Most modern ER styles are more delicate or antique vibe and they just do not mesh well IMO with the love. Also, with the Love being already 3mm thick stacking that with another thick ring or rings is a lot of width on the finger. I know that I have slim but short fingers and I have learned the hard way that 4mm is my limit no matter how many rings are stacked. I would highly suggest you try the Love on with ER styles before you commit. Buy a basic sterling pipe cut band in the same width as the Love and try on to your hearts content. Best of luck!



This exactly!


----------



## batbogeyhexes

hi guys i wanted to ask your opinions about mixing metals with your rings? i wear predominantly silver jewelry but i've fallen in love with the tiffany rose gold atlas ring and i can't get it out of my mind. so i was wnodering what you guys thought about mixing metals with rings/general opinion about that atlas ring in general.
thanks


----------



## Greentea

MIx away - totally chic!


----------



## Compass Rose

Aha!   I would mix.  I love to mix!


----------



## pree

The ring is gorgeous! Mix away! 
It's so lovely that it should be worn everyday!

I sometimes stack rose gold and white gold rings. I think that mixing metals makes the color of each ring stand out more


----------



## Storm Spirit

Why not 

For example, the Cartier Trinity collection  is all about mixing metals.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

My wedding ring is mixed. I love mixing.


----------



## MatAllston

Mix it and the Atlas ring is stunning!


----------



## saligator

The diamond in that will tie it in to all other white metals you would want to mix it with!


----------



## katierose

My wedding set and my other favorite ring are mixed metals, so I love mixing too.
I think it sets each piece off when the metals are not all alike.


----------



## FelixItsHot

Silver/White gold + rose or yellow gold = great look. Not so sure about rose + yellow.


----------



## samiii

Iam about to buy a watch for my wife (still have not decided which one but most likely it will be a cartier, rolex or JLC)

My wife has Van Cleef MOP YG 10motif alhambra, 5motif and bracelet which suggests a YG watch, but...

I've seen on the thread about cartier watches a picture of pinkG balloon bleu+PG love bangle stacked. it looked really pretty.

So do you think it will look beautiful if she wore YG/MOP 5motif Alhambra/bracelet on 1 hand and P/Rgold watch/love bangle on the other?

(She already has a YG black strap -Only 5 happy diamonds- chopard watch from before our marriage)

More info:3
*I attached a pic showing her skin tone[she has a dark black hair, if hair colour matters in choosing jewelry -_-]
**I can pay up to 17k $ for the watch.

Thanks!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

samiii said:


> Iam about to buy a watch for my wife (still have not decided which one but most likely it will be a cartier, rolex or JLC)
> 
> My wife has Van Cleef MOP YG 10motif alhambra, 5motif and bracelet which suggests a YG watch, but...
> 
> I've seen on the thread about cartier watches a picture of pinkG balloon bleu+PG love bangle stacked. it looked really pretty.
> 
> So do you think it will look beautiful if she wore YG/MOP 5motif Alhambra/bracelet on 1 hand and P/Rgold watch/love bangle on the other?
> 
> (She already has a YG black strap -Only 5 happy diamonds- chopard watch from before our marriage)
> 
> More info:3
> *I attached a pic showing her skin tone[she has a dark black hair, if hair colour matters in choosing jewelry -_-]
> **I can pay up to 17k $ for the watch.
> 
> Thanks!



I would stay with yg


----------



## LovEmAll

samiii said:


> Iam about to buy a watch for my wife (still have not decided which one but most likely it will be a cartier, rolex or JLC)
> 
> My wife has Van Cleef MOP YG 10motif alhambra, 5motif and bracelet which suggests a YG watch, but...
> 
> I've seen on the thread about cartier watches a picture of pinkG balloon bleu+PG love bangle stacked. it looked really pretty.
> 
> So do you think it will look beautiful if she wore YG/MOP 5motif Alhambra/bracelet on 1 hand and P/Rgold watch/love bangle on the other?
> 
> (She already has a YG black strap -Only 5 happy diamonds- chopard watch from before our marriage)
> 
> More info:3
> *I attached a pic showing her skin tone[she has a dark black hair, if hair colour matters in choosing jewelry -_-]
> **I can pay up to 17k $ for the watch.
> 
> Thanks!




I think this really depends on personal preference.  I really like mixing metals, but didn't use to a few years ago.  Can you ask your wife about her preference?  That may guide your decision better.  Good luck!


----------



## chicsylvie

I'm eyeing a beautiful rose gold Movado watch that has a tiny Swarovski bezel dot. My engagement and wedding rings (small diamond) are platinum, though. Will the watch clash with the rings, or is the mixing metal faux pas cancelled out by the matching diamonds?


----------



## Stephanieg218

chicsylvie said:


> I'm eyeing a beautiful rose gold Movado watch that has a tiny Swarovski bezel dot. My engagement and wedding rings (small diamond) are platinum, though. Will the watch clash with the rings, or is the mixing metal faux pas cancelled out by the matching diamonds?


Mixing metals is really popular now!  I love the mix of rose gold with platinum or white gold.  I say go for it!


----------



## staceyjan

I also just started venturing out with mixing metals.  If it looks good together, I would do it.


----------



## JenW

I think it's more about mixing discordant styles than metal colors. 

For example, if your wedding set is delicate and  floral, a masculine watch might not look good even if the metals matched.


----------



## leechiyong

I've hopped on the white and rose metal train lately.  Most of my jewelry pieces are white tones, but my e-ring and wedding band are rose gold.  To make it come together, I've picked up a few pieces that have both metals in them.  Helps alleviate my OCD.


----------



## staceyjan

I bought the crossover ring  Bony Levy ring from Nordstrom's Anniversary sale in rose and white gold and love it.  I also wear two DBTY bracelets  in white on the same and would love a RG for Xmas.


----------



## vanilla_addict

I have been mixing metals since years.. I didnt own a golden tone watch till recently. If it looks good then i go for it


----------



## Louish

I've seen a SS bracelet I like & want to see if it'll look right with my other everyday jewellery.

Would this work?
• RG diamond studs
• RG diamond pendant 
• Plat diamond/green diamond rings (my wedding/eternity)
• SS bracelet

Or the same look, but with YG hoop earrings & YG dainty necklace. 

I think it will work because of my white metal rings & the fact that it's far enough away from the necklace/ earrings. But I'd like your expert help!

Thank you 

BTW this is the bracelet


----------



## suchi

I mostly wear yg earrings with sterling bangles every day. 
Your bracelet is lovely.


----------



## leechiyong

I think it would be fine.  I really like pairing RG with white metals and mux them all the time.  To ease my mind, I have a few pieces that have both, so I can mix and match at will.


----------



## Louish

leechiyong said:


> I think it would be fine.  I really like pairing RG with white metals and mux them all the time.  To ease my mind, I have a few pieces that have both, so I can mix and match at will.



That's exactly why I'm considering buying the Cartier Trinity XS Ring next year for my 30th - I think it would tie everything together


----------



## leechiyong

Louish said:


> That's exactly why I'm considering buying the Cartier Trinity XS Ring next year for my 30th - I think it would tie everything together


It definitely helps ease the mind.  I see others mixing metals and think, lovely jewelry, but on myself, I worry about clashing.  Plus, it's an excuse to get gorgeous pieces like the Trinity ring!


----------



## Pmrbfay

I like mixing metals, mostly yellow gold and silver/white gold. Great thread BTW!


----------



## megs0927

Get the trinity! I have the regular or/standard size and I am still thinking about getting the XS as well. It's a great piece!


----------



## kbell

I mix everything. I have sterling silver, yellow rose & white gold, platinum... some have mixed in the actual pcs like white & yellow gold bracelet...
I never really think about it anymore.
I just throw on what I feel like wearing and don't worry if the pieces match each other. I just make sure the
overall look with what I'm wearing looks good.


----------



## Louish

kbell said:


> I mix everything. I have sterling silver, yellow rose & white gold, platinum... some have mixed in the actual pcs like white & yellow gold bracelet...
> I never really think about it anymore.
> I just throw on what I feel like wearing and don't worry if the pieces match each other. I just make sure the
> overall look with what I'm wearing looks good.



I think that's what I'm struggling with - making sure MY mixed metal look looks good. I don't usually count my rings as a metal colour per se (I see them more as an extension of me rather than jewellery) so if I'm wearing RG or YG jewellery I'm always mixing. But I want to mix & layer. Be brave enough to wear YG earrings & RG necklace!


----------



## BPC

Honestly, I think the only time the different metal colors would be obvious is when you're wearing a let's say YG necklace and a WG bracelet. 
For any other combo like earring, necklace, and ring.. it wouldn't be obvious.
Regarding the trinity ring, I have it in the thinnest size. The white gold band completely blends in. I don't think it brings any of the metals together. A thicker trinity ring may work better, but the thin one, nope.


----------



## tinyyogini

I say mix away!  I usually wear an "anchor " piece that contains all the metals I'm mixing.  It's generally one of my two tone Michele watches in stainless and rose gold or stainless and yellow gold. My wedding set is platinum and I love mixing in rose gold or yellow gold. Have fun playing with combinations!


----------



## Louish

BPC said:


> Honestly, I think the only time the different metal colors would be obvious is when you're wearing a let's say YG necklace and a WG bracelet.
> For any other combo like earring, necklace, and ring.. it wouldn't be obvious.
> Regarding the trinity ring, I have it in the thinnest size. The white gold band completely blends in. I don't think it brings any of the metals together. A thicker trinity ring may work better, but the thin one, nope.



That's interesting about the Trinity ring. It's a shame I currently don't wear watches often as it seems many people use that to tie in mixed metal looks


----------



## cdtracing

I mix my metals.  I mix yellow gold with white gold & silver.  I don't have a lot of rose gold yet but I do mix in the few pieces I do have from time to time....mostly with my white metals.  I've been looking at watches & really like the Cartier Ballon Bleu & the Cartier Imperial in stainless steel & rose gold.  I have a few pieces that are two toned in yellow & white gold so they integrate well with either color gold.


----------



## Tatti_

I want to buy more quality jewelry in YG or RG. Most of my jewelry is silver or WG. I love my jewelry and want to wear it as often I can. But it is very sad when I don't wear my jewelry in YG or RG.

Do you think I can wear some silver pieces together with Gold? I think YG and RG can look very good together. Or WG and RG.

Do you wear silver and Gold together?


----------



## chessmont

Tatti_ said:


> I want to buy more quality jewelry in YG or RG. Most of my jewelry is silver or WG. I love my jewelry and want to wear it as often I can. But it is very sad when I don't wear my jewelry in YG or RG.
> 
> Do you think I can wear some silver pieces together with Gold? I think YG and RG can look very good together. Or WG and RG.
> 
> Do you wear silver and Gold together?


Of course you can!  I do. Some people prefer to be match-matchy and that is fine, too, but mixing, hey it's fun and fine (IMO)!


----------



## darkangel07760

JenW said:


> I think it's more about mixing discordant styles than metal colors.
> 
> For example, if your wedding set is delicate and  floral, a masculine watch might not look good even if the metals matched.


Agreed. I think the style of the jewelry is more important to keep "in the same family" than the color of the metals!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I’m very matchy matchy, so when I mix metals, I do it intentionally. Like a gold chain with a silver charm, a silver bracelet + a gold bracelet, and stud earrings paired off in my 4 earlobe piercings: a gold pair and a silver pair.


----------



## am3070

hi all, I know variations of this have been posted over the years but to bring this up to date - how do you deal with mixing metals?

Or do you avoid mixing metals entirely?

Do you have a strategy / rules you follow?

When I wear my white gold/stainless steel rolex, i am partial to wearing all my white pieces on my left hand with my stainless Rolex, and keep my yellow and rose gold pieces on my right hand. Will post a pic I love on insta that shows this when I find it.

However, when I wear my two tone watch I mix all my pieces together because I feel the two tone watch ties it together. 

Would love to see and hear your variations or if any of you spend as much of your time analyzing this as I do


----------



## meluvs2shop

I mix metals everyday. I do wear a two tone watch mostly every day tho. 

My necklaces are gold. My stack rings are a mix of gold and platinum. My watch is two tone as stated above and one of my bracelets is gold while the other is silver with gold tips. My hoops are either gold or silver depending on my mood and rest of my outfit.


----------



## Tomsmom

I mix metals all the time. My watch is gold/silver tone, earrings could be silver while necklace gold. Wear what you like


----------



## snibor

I do it all the time.  I also have s yurman ring that mixes I sometimes wear.


----------



## lxrac

am3070 said:


> hi all, I know variations of this have been posted over the years but to bring this up to date - how do you deal with mixing metals?
> 
> Or do you avoid mixing metals entirely?
> 
> Do you have a strategy / rules you follow?
> 
> When I wear my white gold/stainless steel rolex, i am partial to wearing all my white pieces on my left hand with my stainless Rolex, and keep my yellow and rose gold pieces on my right hand. Will post a pic I love on insta that shows this when I find it.
> 
> However, when I wear my two tone watch I mix all my pieces together because I feel the two tone watch ties it together.
> 
> Would love to see and hear your variations or if any of you spend as much of your time analyzing this as I do




I LOVVVVE mixing metals. Gold and silver usually. I don't have much rose gold jewelry. I am obsessed with my G/S two tone watch and it unifies them all. You are right guuuurl


----------



## Tiare

I love mixing metals and I think it looks great - and it's far less exhausting than trying to avoid it. I used to dodge yellow/rose gold like the plague and I finally realized what's the point once you factor in buttons/zippers on clothes, shoes and bags 



lxrac said:


> I LOVVVVE mixing metals. Gold and silver usually. I don't have much rose gold jewelry. I am obsessed with my G/S two tone watch and it unifies them all. You are right guuuurl


----------



## am3070

that is so true. sometimes if you try so hard to keep it all one metal you end up exhausting yourself and not looking as natrual or carefree in the process....IMHO of course!  glad to hear others are mixing things up. feel free to post pics


----------



## MinaAnais

I mix metals everyday: my wedding band and eternity band are rosegold, my ering is white gold... I always try to wear another accessory in either material to create a balance. It seems to work, it's elegant and artsy at the same time, imho


----------



## GoStanford

I go in cycles.  I generally don't mix metals and only wear yellow gold.  However, as my wedding set is yellow gold, I will often wear that while wearing silver earrings/necklace/bracelet.  And I recently got a silver cuff that has some gold in the design as well.  I agree with the posts above about not fighting the impulse to mix metals, if you like the look.


----------



## skatergal90

I know there have been numerous threads on mixing metals on purseforum and I've read all of them, but hope someone can help me with my dilemma anyway!

Recently DH bought me a ss Cartier bb watch which also matches with my Platinum wedding set, all which I wear on my left hand. However, the rest of my everyday jewelry is in YG (gold pendant, earrings, love bracelet).

Most people seem to say mixing metals is fine, but they also stack bracelets or layer necklaces, both which I don't do or have budget to do.

Do any of you wear silver jewelry on one hand and YG everywhere else? Does it clash if I don't stack or layer anywhere? And is there a recommended ratio for mixing the metals?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hi there, I’m relatively new to mixing metals as until recently I didn’t like the look on me, however am starting to enjoy it more as despite owning predominantly yellow gold jewellery I have introduced more white gold and platinum into my collection and wouldn’t wear it much if I wasn’t open to mixing metal colours (as yellow gold is always my preference). 

I actually do pretty much what you do in that I normally wear a stainless steel watch on my left wrist with a diamond eternity ring in white gold as my wedding ring and then yellow gold everywhere else. Sometimes I am more matchy and wear white gold/platinum on my other hand/wrist and on my ears.

I don’t think this looks bad but I do try to wear at least one piece to blend different metal colours, e.g. Cartier Trinity ring or a two tone watch. I don’t think you have to stack in different metals though, just one piece would be enough and that’s more affordable than buying multiple pieces to layer/stack.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I mix wearing WG and YG. If you like it, I don’t see what the problem is.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve attached two photos I took a few weeks ago - they show my usual look of a stainless watch/white gold band on my left wrist/hand and then a mixture of metals  on my right. The ring on my right hand in the photo is in white gold but with a yellow diamond so I also like the combination of that with one Cartier Love in yellow gold.


----------



## skatergal90

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hi there, I’m relatively new to mixing metals as until recently I didn’t like the look on me, however am starting to enjoy it more as despite owning predominantly yellow gold jewellery I have introduced more white gold and platinum into my collection and wouldn’t wear it much if I wasn’t open to mixing metal colours (as yellow gold is always my preference).
> 
> I actually do pretty much what you do in that I normally wear a stainless steel watch on my left wrist with a diamond eternity ring in white gold as my wedding ring and then yellow gold everywhere else. Sometimes I am more matchy and wear white gold/platinum on my other hand/wrist and on my ears.
> 
> I don’t think this looks bad but I do try to wear at least one piece to blend different metal colours, e.g. Cartier Trinity ring or a two tone watch. I don’t think you have to stack in different metals though, just one piece would be enough and that’s more affordable than buying multiple pieces to layer/stack.



Thanks so much, I really appreciate your sharing and thoughtful suggestions  would you usually wear your Trinity ring on your left or right hand? Thanks for such practical advice!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skatergal90 said:


> Thanks so much, I really appreciate your sharing and thoughtful suggestions  would you usually wear your Trinity ring on your left or right hand? Thanks for such practical advice!



Normally on my right hand as a right hand ring, however I do sometimes wear it as an alternative wedding band on my left hand. Sometimes on its own and sometimes stacked with the diamond eternity band.


----------



## skatergal90

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve attached two photos I took a few weeks ago - they show my usual look of a stainless watch/white gold band on my left wrist/hand and then a mixture of metals  on my right. The ring on my right hand in the photo is in white gold but with a yellow diamond so I also like the combination of that with one Cartier Love in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 4753858
> 
> 
> View attachment 4753865


Thank you for the helpful pictures! Your ensemble looks gorgeous! Yellow diamond is so rare too

I have a similar cocktail ring but With white diamond (not yellow)... I'm wondering how I can wear it because I only have one love bracelet in YG which I don't take off, so it'll be kind of white gold ring and YG bangle on the same hand. Do you think that look clashes? If so I could wear the cocktail ring on my left instead of wedding band I guess


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skatergal90 said:


> Thank you for the helpful pictures! Your ensemble looks gorgeous! Yellow diamond is so rare too
> 
> I have a similar cocktail ring but With white diamond (not yellow)... I'm wondering how I can wear it because I only have one love bracelet in YG which I don't take off, so it'll be kind of white gold ring and YG bangle on the same hand. Do you think that look clashes? If so I could wear the cocktail ring on my left instead of wedding band I guess



Thank you!

I think that will look gorgeous - the ring sounds beautiful and the Love is such a classic. It is really trendy to mix metals now, I think it just takes getting used to the look!


----------



## skatergal90

Another dilemma I have is that sometimes I go for an all white gold look (earrings, rings, watch) but because I never take my YG love bracelet off, there's only one yellow gold piece. Is it necessary for me to repeat yellow gold somewhere in my outfit or can it just be the bracelet? I'm also trying to be mindful of not having more than 7 pieces of Jewelry at a time..


----------



## cvalier26

You could add a simple bracelet that mixes white gold and yellow gold (for example two circles, one in white gold, one in yg) if you are worried, but I think it’s fine the way it is, the fact that they are not the same color just places more emphasis on your beautiful jewelry pieces (vs. all the same color which can blend in together more). I wear mostly white but have a rose gold dbty pendant and feel like it makes it more stand out and more special  jmo


----------



## gwendo25

I love mixing metals.  I do it all the time! I have a passion for jewelry and I wear mine any way that pleases my eye. Jewelry is an expression of your own uniqueness and style, so have fun with it. I often mix expensive pieces with not so expensive ones, like the pear shape diamond halo ring with Pandora stackable  rings below.


----------



## skatergal90

cvalier26 said:


> You could add a simple bracelet that mixes white gold and yellow gold (for example two circles, one in white gold, one in yg) if you are worried, but I think it’s fine the way it is, the fact that they are not the same color just places more emphasis on your beautiful jewelry pieces (vs. all the same color which can blend in together more). I wear mostly white but have a rose gold dbty pendant and feel like it makes it more stand out and more special  jmo


Thank you for such a helpful comment =) I completely agree and I think it's actually cool to have a piece different to stand out! I guess different people are OCD in diff ways. I especially like what you said cos then I don't need to always wear a mixed metal piece =)


----------



## skatergal90

What a


gwendo25 said:


> I love mixing metals.  I do it all the time! I have a passion for jewelry and I wear mine any way that pleases my eye. Jewelry is an expression of your own uniqueness and style, so have fun with it. I often mix expensive pieces with not so expensive ones, like the pear shape diamond halo ring with Pandora stackable  rings below.
> 
> View attachment 4760120
> View attachment 4760121
> View attachment 4760122


 What a great idea!


----------



## missie1

skatergal90 said:


> Another dilemma I have is that sometimes I go for an all white gold look (earrings, rings, watch) but because I never take my YG love bracelet off, there's only one yellow gold piece. Is it necessary for me to repeat yellow gold somewhere in my outfit or can it just be the bracelet? I'm also trying to be mindful of not having more than 7 pieces of Jewelry at a time..


Hi,

You can totally rock all white/platinum jewelry and use your gold loves on opposite wrist.  I do this all the time. I feel that loves are simply what they are and don’t have to match.  I use the loves as pop of color so to speak. Also I will add Hermès CDC shw to arm with loves sometimes


----------



## skatergal90

missie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can totally rock all white/platinum jewelry and use your gold loves on opposite wrist.  I do this all the time. I feel that loves are simply what they are and don’t have to match.  I use the loves as pop of color so to speak. Also I will add Hermès CDC shw to arm with loves sometimes


Thanks for affirming  cool


----------



## muddledmint

I think it looks fine to mix without stacking. I think some people even want to match their jewelry to their bag hardwear, but I don’t think it makes you look more put together or anything. Being all matchy is kind of overrated.


----------



## cartier

This totally answers my latest dilemma!  I’m in the market for a love bracelet. All my jewelry is white but I like the love better in yellow gold. Wearing it on right hand and leaving ss watch on left seems right.  I just hope I don’t regret not getting the white.


----------



## missie1

cartier said:


> This totally answers my latest dilemma!  I’m in the market for a love bracelet. All my jewelry is white but I like the love better in yellow gold. Wearing it on right hand and leaving ss watch on left seems right.  I just hope I don’t regret not getting the white.


Don’t get the white. The YG or RG both really pop and gives a nice contrast imo.   I have YG regular and small loves and I wear them constantly since I got them.


----------



## 880

if you love the Cartier love in YG, then get it. It will act as a pop of color with your other WG jewelry. I don’t think you will regret not getting the wg love, esp. since you don’t love it as much.

I mix metal but don’t stack bracelets, in part bc I prefer larger pieces and I don’t have the sufficient arm length to stack . My different metals have some distance from each other. I usually don’t mix within one piece. Here are yellow gold Verdura belperron corne earrings; white gold grey baroque necklace. White go,d ans diamond ring on one hand. pink gold diamond ring on the other. This is an every day mix. It looks deliberate, bc it is.  not haphazard. I will wear either a wg, ss, or yg watch, usually oversized men’s watch. Also YG six motif VCA Alhambra in mixed grey, black, white MOP with wg breguet, wg and pg rings (yg belperron earrings and yg tone buttons. Ss IWC with pg ring, wg ring and earrings with bronze borrocal pendant, Ss pasha C with pg ring. 
ITA with @gwendo25, anything goes as long as it makes you happy, and I adore her style and her newest Good Fortune talisman!


----------



## gwendo25

As far as I’m concerned mixing or stacking works for me.  Anything goes, as long as it makes you happy!!

I love WG and RG and I think they go well together.  I haven’t worn YG for a while however I recently purchased this Tiffany pendant in YG and plan to wear it with my WG pieces including my yellow diamond pieces.


----------



## AnnaLou

Hi All!
If you are wearing a silver-tone watch do you wear gold jewelry at the same time, or would you only wear gold jewelry with a gold watch? I ask because I just got an Omega Seamaster watch but it is stainless steel and white gold. I love it but I worry that it will clash with any gold jewelry I have. It was (for me) an expensive watch so I can't afford to buy another. I'm going to ask to exchange it for one with rose-gold markers, but even then it isn't yellow gold. I want to wear a gold ring on my middle finger of my opposite hand but I fear it will clash with either color variation of the watch. What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## lill_canele

AnnaLou said:


> Hi All!
> If you are wearing a silver-tone watch do you wear gold jewelry at the same time, or would you only wear gold jewelry with a gold watch? I ask because I just got an Omega Seamaster watch but it is stainless steel and white gold. I love it but I worry that it will clash with any gold jewelry I have. It was (for me) an expensive watch so I can't afford to buy another. I'm going to ask to exchange it for one with rose-gold markers, but even then it isn't yellow gold. I want to wear a gold ring on my middle finger of my opposite hand but I fear it will clash with either color variation of the watch. What do you think?
> Thanks!


I think watches are sort of thing on their own and it doesn’t really matter when wearing various types and colors of metals.   

I think stainless steel is a beautiful classic that looks good with any combination of yellow gold, rose gold, white gold and/or platinum. 

Congratulations on your new Omega watch! (I think an Omega may be my next watch purchase) and enjoy wearing it! 

P.S. my wedding stack is full platinum or white gold with diamonds and I wear all sorts of mixed metals with it. Doesn’t really bother me. (The 2 rings on my pointer finger are actually rose gold)


----------



## AnnaLou

lill_canele said:


> I think watches are sort of thing on their own and it doesn’t really matter when wearing various types and colors of metals.
> 
> I think stainless steel is a beautiful classic that looks good with any combination of yellow gold, rose gold, white gold and/or platinum.
> 
> Congratulations on your new Omega watch! (I think an Omega may be my next watch purchase) and enjoy wearing it!
> 
> P.S. my wedding stack is full platinum or white gold with diamonds and I wear all sorts of mixed metals with it. Doesn’t really bother me. (The 2 rings on my pointer finger are actually rose gold)
> View attachment 5657163


Gorgeous! I think your 2-tone watch really pulls together the mixed metals on the rest of your hand. That's actually the very watch I was originally considering until I got swept away by the whole automatic movement thing. The 2-tone Panthere is my dream watch and is my very next big purchase. I have to save up for it though because in addition to my Omega, I also just got myself the Maillon ring in yellow gold, so I need to put the brakes on spending on myself for a bit.  

It's actually thoughts of the Maillon on my right hand just not working with the Omega on my left that is giving me pause. If only I had gotten the Omega with the gold hour markers, then it would pull together like yours does. I hope I can exchange it. Fingers crossed! 'Cause I am NOT giving up that Maillon! It isn't here yet, but I love it with all my heart already! 

Your photo gives me another thought... If I can't exchange it, I suppose I could always stack the watch with a 2-tone or gold bracelet. That would serve the same purpose in my eyes I think. 

Thanks for your input and for the inspiration!


----------

